# Kellerwald Marathon



## DülmenerMTBer (29. März 2007)

wer fähr am 22 April alles da hin,
habe übrigens noch Platz im Auto von Dülmen/Münster, fahren so gegen 3 Uhr los wer noch mit will kann sich ja gerne melden, bin zuletzt vor 3 Jahren da gefahren und hatte doch zu wenig trainiert für die 88 km aber dieses Jahr wir alles besser


----------



## Adrenalino (29. März 2007)

Wir werden mit ca. 3-4 Leuten dabei sein, kommen von nahe FFM.

88km? Ich dachte es wären genau 80......jedenfalls hab ich noch ne Rechnung offen mit der Strecke, zwei Dornen haben mich letztes Jahr ne gute Platzierung unter den Top 50 gekostet 

Und hoffentlich gibts diesmal warme Duschen....oder wenigstens warmes Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. März 2007)

Hast recht sind nur 80 km, oder dann doch die 120 km,  gleich als ersten Marathon könnte etwas viel werden.
Kann man sich wärend des Rennens entscheiden ob man doch die dritte Runden noch fährt wenn man im Zeitlimit ist ?


----------



## bikehumanumest (30. März 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wir werden mit ca. 3-4 Leuten dabei sein, kommen von nahe FFM.
> 
> 88km? Ich dachte es wären genau 80......jedenfalls hab ich noch ne Rechnung offen mit der Strecke, zwei Dornen haben mich letztes Jahr ne gute Platzierung unter den Top 50 gekostet
> 
> Und hoffentlich gibts diesmal warme Duschen....oder wenigstens warmes Wetter!



hallo michael,
super, bin auch ab samstag schon vorort...will sa und so 2 lange einheiten machen, samstag vielleicht 2 runden und sonntag dann die 120km... beides mit gemässigtem tempo...bin noch nicht ganz fit...vielleicht dann irgendwo am start oder auf der strecke ???

joe


----------



## Adrenalino (30. März 2007)

Hi Joe,

also Samstag sind wir noch nicht da, wir haben ja gerade mal ca. 1:15 Std. Anfahrt, da können wir uns ne Übernachtung sparen.

Joa, am Start, ich versuche möglichst weit vorne zu stehen, wenn wir uns da nicht sehen denke ich daß du mich spätestens am ersten Berg überholst  auch wenn du noch nicht so fit bist spielst du halt in ner anderen Liga 

Ich möchte "versuchen" mit Halbgas zu fahren um nicht gleich beim ersten Mara zu überdrehen. Mein Saisonhöhepunkt ist die Langstrecke in Frammersbach!


----------



## Adrenalino (30. März 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Hast recht sind nur 80 km, oder dann doch die 120 km,  gleich als ersten Marathon könnte etwas viel werden.
> Kann man sich wärend des Rennens entscheiden ob man doch die dritte Runden noch fährt wenn man im Zeitlimit ist ?




Nää, musst dich vorher entscheiden, gibt ja auch verschiedene Startzeiten für die Distanzen. 80 und 120er starten so gegen 8/8:30 Uhr, Kurzstreckler glaube ne Std. später.

Mir sind 120 auch zu viel für den ersten Mara des Jahres.

Bei allen anderen Maras dieses Jahr ist aber Langstrecke angesagt


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. März 2007)

auch wenn du noch nicht so fit bist spielst du halt in ner anderen Liga ,
wenn er so schnell ist wie sein Rad aussieht, dann Prost Mahlzeit,

wenn ich mich vorher entscheiden muß fahr ich die 80 km


----------



## r19andre (30. März 2007)

Mahlzeit,

hätte ich fast vergessen. Hab mich gerade für die 80km angmeldet.
Fahre mit einem Arbeitskollegen dahin, aber auch erst Sonntag. Sind knapp 200km.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Wave (31. März 2007)

Bin auch am Start....allerdings nur über die Kurzstrecke!


----------



## bikehumanumest (31. März 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> auch wenn du noch nicht so fit bist spielst du halt in ner anderen Liga ,
> wenn er so schnell ist wie sein Rad aussieht, dann Prost Mahlzeit,
> 
> wenn ich mich vorher entscheiden muß fahr ich die 80 km



das rad sieht nicht nur schnell aus...das ist definitiv sauschnell...

leider ist es aber auch bei dem schnellsten und leichtesten rad auch in 2007immer noch so dass die beine desjenigen ausschlaggebend für die gesamtgeschwindigkeit sind der im sattel sitzt...wie gesagt *leider !!!*   

joe
aber ich arbeite daran... zb. im april in gilserberg,riva und zum warmup in münsingen (nachtfahrt...8uhr morgens...)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (31. März 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> das rad sieht nicht nur schnell aus...das ist definitiv sauschnell...
> 
> leider ist es aber auch bei dem schnellsten und leichtesten rad auch in 2007immer noch so dass die beine desjenigen ausschlaggebend für die gesamtgeschwindigkeit sind der im sattel sitzt...wie gesagt *leider !!!*
> 
> ...



das Problem kenne ich, mein SWorks könnte auch noch schneller nur der Fahrer nicht  , aber ich trainiere jetzt auch Di. Spinning, Mittwochs 50 km mit Fahrradanhänger und Tochter,Do. 50km. bzw 1,5 Std Spinning, Sam.50 km und Sonntags 80-120 km, hoffe das ich dann mal genau schnell werde wie mein Rad aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (31. März 2007)

Hmm, mein Cannondale sieht NICHT schnell aus.....bedeutet das jetzt im Umkehrschluss daß ich........????????   

Nuja, die Strecke verleitet ja zum heizen........bis auf die beiden fiesen Rampen, wisst ihr was ich meine? Einmal die im Wald und dann die andere auf der Wiese bzw. Feldweg.

Wenns trocken bleibt wirds schnell.......


----------



## Meridaracer (31. März 2007)

Kellerwald steht auch auf meiner Planung.
Suche auch noch Mitfahrgelegenheit oder jemand der mit mir mitfährt.
Komme aus Apolda bei Weimar - Jena.
Anreisetag und weiters nach Gemeinsamer Absprache.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## BaSiS (1. April 2007)

schade ist ein bisschen weit für Stuttgarter Säckel
sonst ein geiler Einstieg


----------



## Markus23 (2. April 2007)

So ich habe es getan habe mich soeben für meinen allerersten Marathon angemeldet.
Werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden welche Strecke ich fahren werde doch meine Prognose geht doch zu den 40km denke mal für den Anfang schon i.O. obwohl die 80km reizen mich doch schon. 
Sind ja noch fast 3 Wochen und da werde ich mal sehen, wie ich so drauf bin.


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Cannondale sieht NICHT schnell aus.....bedeutet das jetzt im Umkehrschluss daß ich........????????
> 
> Nuja, die Strecke verleitet ja zum heizen........bis auf die beiden fiesen Rampen, wisst ihr was ich meine? Einmal die im Wald und dann die andere auf der Wiese bzw. Feldweg.
> 
> Wenns trocken bleibt wirds schnell.......







na ja... hab schon langsamere hier im forum gesehen...

obwohl...etwas weniger profil am hinterreifen und es fühlt sich zumindest schon mal schneller an... 

dann noch den reparaturkoffer weg,schlauch und pumpe in die trikottasche

und das cd geht ab wie harry...

joe


----------



## Adrenalino (3. April 2007)

Muss das Bild mal austauschen.......Kurbel ist jetzt ne XT mit Octalink, Pedale sind von Shimano, kurzer leichter Vorbau und Ritchey WCS Hörnchen.

Aber auf meine Reifen lass ich nix kommen! Die IRC begleiten mich nun schon seit Jahren und haben mich nie enttäuscht.

Weiß jemand ob es Streckenänderungen gibt? Ist ja immerhin die 10. Austragung, da könnte man sich doch zur Feier des Tages was ausdenken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (3. April 2007)

Bin auch dabei. Allerdings langen mir 40km für den Anfang


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (9. April 2007)

So habs heute geschaft mich anzumelden und gleich zu bezahlen, ist ja nicht mehr lang grins


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. April 2007)

Sonntag ist es soweit, der erste Marathon für dieses Jahr.
Ich habe noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei, allso wer noch mit will, abfahrt ist 4 Uhr.
Nur keine Angst


----------



## Adrenalino (16. April 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> abfahrt ist 4 Uhr



 Von wo kommst du, aus Bagdad Süd ? 

Warum so frühe Abfahrt, um Himmels willen!

Wenns Wetter so bleibt dann wirds heiß, schnell und staubig! 

So wie ich es bei Marathons liebe!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Von wo kommst du, aus Bagdad Süd ?
> 
> Warum so frühe Abfahrt, um Himmels willen!
> 
> ...



Bei uns ist das Marathon pur erst 300 km mit dem Auto, dann 80 km MTB und dann wieder 300 km mit dem Auto, Je mehr mitfahren um so günstiger wird der Diesel  
Das Wetter wäre echt genial wenn es so bleibt.


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. April 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das Marathon pur erst 300 km mit dem Auto, dann 80 km MTB und dann wieder 300 km mit dem Auto, Je mehr mitfahren um so günstiger wird der Diesel
> Das Wetter wäre echt genial wenn es so bleibt.



lag adrenalino jetzt mit bagdad-süd richtig oder von wo kommst du angefahren ? bagdad ist glaub ich weiter als 300km weg...geografie war aber nic meine stärke...

joe
mach den schwarzwald zubringer...aber die edel variante...mit übernachtung im örtlichen tophotel (hoffe ich doch???)mit frau und kumpel...


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. April 2007)

aus dem flachen Münsterland kommen wir, wir freuen uns hier beim training über jede kleine Steigung, deshalb können wir uns nur beim Marathon so richtig austoben


----------



## r19andre (21. April 2007)

Hi,
gehe jetzt ins Bett und fahre morgen kurz vor 5 los.

Viel Spass allen die anwesend sind!

Andre


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2007)

Ich denke die Veranstaltung ist mal wieder gut gelungen Nur die Schilder auf der Strecke waren wirklich ein bisschen zu klein und schlecht zu erkennen. Ich bin zwar nicht falsch gefahren, man musste aber schon gehörig aufpassen. Bis auf einen Sturz,glaube in der 3. ruppigen Abfahrt, ist es bei mir gut verlaufen  . Es war besser als letztes Jahr. Gibts noch andere Berichte zum Rennen?
gruß,
olli


----------



## Adrenalino (22. April 2007)

Ja, die Schilder hätten echt etwas größer sein können, ansonsten war alles perfekt : Wetter, Strecke, Orga usw.....

Nur für mich war das heute der schwärzeste Tag seitdem ich Maras fahre. Bin auf der 80er gestartet und hatte mich auf der 1ten Runde super gefühlt. Immer schön auf den Puls geachtet, nie überzogen, genug gegessen und getrunken, bin bei ca. 1:50 oder so auf die 2te Runde und hatte noch Reserven.....dachte ich.

Auf der Feldwegspassage Ri. Wald noch alles i.O, dann am ersten langen Anstieg im Wald, wie auf Knopfdruck : keine Kraft mehr da, keine Reserven, gar nix!! 
Mir wurde schwindlig, Tunnelblick, teilweise schwarz vor Augen, Schauer druch den ganzen Körper, alles, wirklich alles hat weh getan.   Es ging fast nix mehr, bin die leichtesten Rampen im Schneckentempo hochgeeiert.Ich bin die zweite Runde irgendwie im Delirium gefahren, erinnern kann ich mich an nicht mehr viel, vor allem nicht wie ich manche Abfahrten in diesem Zustand gefahren und heil runter gekommen bin 

Woran lag`s? Keine Ahnung, habe mich die letzte Woche wie immer vorbereitet und keine Experimente gemacht, daher verwundert mich das umso mehr.

Aber wie sagten meine Teamkollegen : einen schwarzen Tag erwischt jeder! Nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Leicht gesagt......

Hab den Mara irgendwo bei 4:27 beendet, statt der anvisierten 4:00/4:05:....egal, nächstes Jahr wieder und dann läuft es besser! 

Wie liefs bei euch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (22. April 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> aus dem flachen Münsterland kommen wir, wir freuen uns hier beim training über jede kleine Steigung, deshalb können wir uns nur beim Marathon so richtig austoben



ok,danke...wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil,du hattest das ja schon in post 1 geschrieben...

bin auch grad zurück...3h bis in den schwarzwald...trotz sonntagsfahrer en masse...

bin auch sonst zufrieden...

1.runde komplett im staub der meute gefahren...(super kombi...allergie+staub)ich hatte sogar eine staubschicht auf der innenseite der brille...

2.runde motivation weg,keine lust mehr auf noch 2x rumeiern...zumal die streckenführung ja noch verlängert wurde und wieder große scheibe ohne ende...genau das was ich nicht mag (=kann)

3. runde die 2.luft bekommen und noch ein paar plätze nach vorne gefahren...meinen lieblingsholländer (der war schon letztes jahr bei allen rennen in meiner altersklasse immer etwas vor mir...   ) trotzdem nicht mehr bekommen...er hat mir in der dusche  nebenbei dann stolz erzählt, wie toll es ihm in der 3.runde gelaufen ist...schön für ihn... 


und jetzt wird relaxt...

joe


----------



## Mad-Line (22. April 2007)

War echt super hätte dummer weise bloss vorher mal mountenbike Fahren sollen und nicht nur rennrad. So hatte ich verspannung ohne ende naja Saison hat ja grade erst angefangen.

"zu den Schildern" ich bin auf einer der abfahrten auch gradeaus gefahren weil ich das schild zu spät gesehen habe. Ein flatterband wer da super gewesen.

Und nächstes mal lasst bitte die Strecke nicht so austrocknen lassen das war ja schlimm mit dem ganzen Staub *meineaugen*


----------



## Markus23 (22. April 2007)

Sind auch wieder zuhause und ich muss sagen das es eine geile Veranstaltung war  
Wollte ja für meinen ersten Marathon überhaupt ersteinmal die 20km in Angriff nehmen doch einiger Herren (Danke DülmernerMTBler und Wolle  ) wurde ich überzeugt die 80km zu fahren und das war auch richtig. Die erste Runde war bei mir auch i.O. füllte mich sauwohl und dann kam der Mann mit dem Hammer   . Dadurch das ich zuwenig getrugen hatte bekam ich auch noch Krämpfe :kotz: das gute daran ich weiß woran es gelegen hat. Habe aber durchgehalten.

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Tag aber zufrieden und weiß das ich Steigerungsfähig bin das ist doch was.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. April 2007)

so bin jetzt auch geduscht und erstmal Beine hoch,
ich fands einfach geil, fand den Staub nur am Anfang heftig danach ging es doch, mir ist das so lieber als wenn alles naß ist, wäre nur gerne 10 min schneller gewesen
Markus super Leistung für deinen ersten Marathon,
Kann ich irgendwo die Ergebinsliste auf der Internetseite vom Marathon finden?


----------



## Wave (22. April 2007)

bin zwar "nur" die kleine runde gefahren aber mir hats auch gefallen! wetter stimmt, form stimmt, alles stimmt! war nur etwas staubig da das führungsmoped in den abfahrten nicht weit genug vorraus gefahren ist! war dann mehr blindflug als alles andere...


----------



## mspf (22. April 2007)

...ja, war wirklich ein super Veranstaltung.

gerade sind bei mir die Ergebnislisten per Mail eingegangen. Allerdings habe ich eine Abweichung von -7 Minuten zu meiner selbst gestoppten Zeit. Kann es sein, dass die offizielle Zeitnahme erst nach der Einführungsrunde erfolgt ist? Dann würde es passen. Hat sonst noch jemand diese Abweichung oder ist das nur bei mir?  - bin die 80 km gefahren.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. April 2007)

Die Zeitnahme ist erst nach der Einführungsrunde.


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> ich fands einfach geil, fand den Staub nur am Anfang heftig danach ging es doch, mir ist das so lieber als wenn alles naß ist,


sehe ich genauso. Lieber ein bisschen Staub, anstatt Schlamm. Verhältnisse fand ich ziemlich perfekt 


Mad-Line schrieb:


> War echt super hätte dummer weise bloss vorher mal mountenbike Fahren sollen und nicht nur rennrad. So hatte ich verspannung ohne ende naja Saison hat ja grade erst angefangen.


bin auch viel mehr rennrad gefahren als mtb, war bei mir aber nicht weiter schlimm.


Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Die Zeitnahme ist erst nach der Einführungsrunde.


Bei mir ist es auch so das die Zeit 7 Minuten abweicht aber es genau 40 km sind. Müssten es dann nicht auch weniger Kilometer sein oder werden die von der Einführungsrunde dazugerechnet?(aber die Zeit halt nicht?) Lieg ich da richtig mit oder lügt mein Tacho??


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. April 2007)

bin die 80er gefahrn.
ja, war net schlecht, obwohl die strecke subjektiv irgendwie nur bergauf ging.(entweder scheibe oder senkrechte holpertrails..)

musst mich erst ne runde warmfahren und mich an mein neues bike (  ) gewöhnen. war leider nich in der ersten gruppe. ab der zweiten liefs dann einigermaßen und ich hab mich schon auf nen schönen husarenritt eingestellt. vor allem als ich dann dieses hässliche schwarz-bläh-graue fbi-trikot in reichweite hatte, hab ich ungekannte kräfte entwickelt  .
und dann zack, wie aus dem nichts an dem "senkrechten" schotteranstieg: der oberschenkel krampft. konnt dann nur noch mit viiieel frequenz ins ziel kurbeln und der coconcelli (der sack  ) hat mir noch 4 minuten abgenommen. es blieb platz 7. für das erste längere rennen des jahres wars ok und hat auch durchaus spass gemacht!


orgamäßig fänd ich wexelflaschen nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (23. April 2007)

hab mir gerade die Ergebnisliste angesehen......fast ne Stunde durch den Einbruch gestern verloren, wie kraaaaaaassssssss.................
 
1te Runde wie schin erwähnt 1:50, 2te Runde 2:47 !!!  

Habt ihr auch schonmal nen derartigen Einbruch gehabt?

Das schreit nach Rache.......nächste Woche in Riva!


----------



## Markus23 (23. April 2007)

Das gleiche hatte ich gestern auch erste Runde 2:06 Std für meinen ersten Marathon nicht schlecht und dann die zweite abgekackt 2:41 Std naja beim nächsten mal werde ich mich wohl mal daran gewöhnen müssen mehr zu trinken das ist mein größtes Übel. Aber alles in allem bin ich zufrieden und weiß das ich Steigerungsfähig bin


----------



## kastel67 (23. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> hab mir gerade die Ergebnisliste angesehen......fast ne Stunde durch den Einbruch gestern verloren, wie kraaaaaaassssssss.................
> 
> 1te Runde wie schin erwähnt 1:50, 2te Runde 2:47 !!!
> 
> ...



Moin,

erste Runde mit ca. 1:53 (wenn die Einführungsrunde nicht zählt) und dann bei km 60, nach der langen Geröllrampe die links hoch geht, war das Licht aus bei mir. Bin dann mit ca. 4:30 ins Ziel geeiert und habe nach der letzen Verpflegung noch die Flasche verloren. Dann fing das Leiden richtig an.

Aber in der ersten Runde an der Brücke der Opa mit seinem historischen Trecker, der Stand doch mit Absicht im Weg. Ich dachte erst der treibt mit seinem Oldtimer über einen Nebenabtrieb irgend ein Gerät an. Nee, der Stand da nur herum und freute sich einen Ast, dass die doofen Biker über sein Vorderrad springen durften.  

Gruß k67


----------



## Skunkworks (23. April 2007)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Aber in der ersten Runde an der Brücke der Opa mit seinem historischen Trecker, der Stand doch mit Absicht im Weg. Ich dachte erst der treibt mit seinem Oldtimer über einen Nebenabtrieb irgend ein Gerät an. Nee, der Stand da nur herum und freute sich einen Ast, dass die doofen Biker über sein Vorderrad springen durften.
> ...



Du solltest froh sein, dass er da stand, so gab es dort keine Unfälle.
Die Treppe konnte man in der zweiten Runde ja dafür locker fahren.

Zum Rennen:
1. Runde voll nach Vorgaben gefahren, bei KM 13 einen Kumpel, der sonst schneller ist überholt, gut gefühlt. Am Ende der Runde habe ich die Beine schon gemerkt und mir gedacht: ohje, wohl zu schnell angegangen.
Die Situation im Pulk und im Staub hat mich an Raris - Roubaix erinnert.

2. Runde dann die flachen Strecken bis zum ersten Anstieg locker gefahren, dann noch mit Druck aber langsammer als in der ersten Runde, in der Hoffnung, dass ich noch regeneriere. 
Nur an den Rampen noch einigermassen hoher Puls. Bei KM 60 kommt der Kumpel wieder vorbei...ich habe die Kuchenwette verloren.
2Km vor Zieldurchfahrt Plattgefahren.

3. Runde
Nur noch im Grundlagenbereich gefahren, mehr ging nicht. Rückenschmerzen. Die lange Geröllrampe geschoben, genauso die Hälfte des letzten steilen Anstiegs.
Bin aber erstaunt, wie schnell man so eine Runde im Grundlagenbereich fahren kann 

Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden, aus einer vollen Trainingswoche heraus mal eben am Sonntag einen Marathon dieser Qualität (Länge/Hm) zu fahren, ist ok. Zumal ich mein MTB-Kilometer für dieses Jahr mit dem Rennen verdreifacht habe.

Strecke war gut vorbereitet, habe keine Orientierungsprobleme gehabt. Die Idee mit dem Vorletzten find ich gut und die Frau, die es geworden ist, war schon baff. Aber irgentwie bin ich doch froh, dass ich da schon lange im Ziel war. 

Skunkworks


----------



## kastel67 (23. April 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Du solltest froh sein, dass er da stand, so gab es dort keine Unfälle.
> Die Treppe konnte man in der zweiten Runde ja dafür locker fahren.


----------



## Skunkworks (23. April 2007)

kastel67 schrieb:


>



Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?

Meine Meinung: Bei so vielen Hobbyathleten schaltet doch das Hirn aus, also besser einbremsen. Ausserdem bin ich mir sicher, dass ich dort hätte fahren können, wenn ich nur in der Spitzengruppe gewesen wäre. Und auf dem netten Wiesenanstieg danach konnte man sich doch gleich ein paar Gegner schnappen.

SW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werlbonn (23. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

auf jeden Fall ne nette Veranstaltung gestern!!

Hab mich allerdings auf km 76 noch mal spontan vor den Sanis vom Malteser
hingelegt. Diese Scheiß Schotter-Kurve bevor es wieder auf Asphalt geht... Zum Glück ist dem Rad nichts passiert  

Aber die Reaktion vom Sani wahr schon geil: "Alles klar? Willste´n Bier?"

Aber mal ne ganz andere Sache. Irgendein Scheiß Viech hat mir gestern 6 Stiche verpasst, die über nacht ordentlich angeschwollen sind! Dagegen ist das
leichte Ziepen in den Beinen mal garnichts  

Wenns morgen nicht besser wird gehts zum Onkel Doc

Gruß aus Bonn


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. April 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch so das die Zeit 7 Minuten abweicht aber es genau 40 km sind. Müssten es dann nicht auch weniger Kilometer sein oder werden die von der Einführungsrunde dazugerechnet?(aber die Zeit halt nicht?) Lieg ich da richtig mit oder lügt mein Tacho??



Ich hab erst ab der Startdurchfahrt nach der Einfühungsrunde gestoppt. Die Zeit passt mit der auf der Ergebnisliste ziemlich überein. Allerdings habe ich 36,6 km und 1035hm auf meinem Tacho (Garmin Edge 305)


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ich hab erst ab der Startdurchfahrt nach der Einfühungsrunde gestoppt. Die Zeit passt mit der auf der Ergebnisliste ziemlich überein. Allerdings habe ich 36,6 km und 1035hm auf meinem Tacho (Garmin Edge 305)



Ja wahrscheinlich haben die Veranstalter die Kilometer der Einführungsrunde mitgerechnet, aber die Zeit nicht. Naja mir kanns nur Recht sein. 40 km sieht besser aus und dann ist meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auch höher  .


----------



## kastel67 (24. April 2007)

Moin,

die Weltmarktpreise für Schotter müssen zur Zeit auch voll im Keller sein!! So wie der Wald mit dem Zeugs voll gekippt war.   

Gruß k67


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (25. April 2007)

Na hier ging ja richtig die Post ab. 
http://kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/bilder2007/original/KBM2007%20007.html


----------



## Markus23 (26. April 2007)

Moin

Ja die erste Abfahrt war schon irre. Habe immer nur gedacht, hoffentlich weiß der Vordermann wo es langgeht habe mich nur an ihm orientiert. Wenn er abgekommen wäre wäre ich hinterher gefahren  
Was für mich persönlich krass war waren die Trails durch den Wald habe dank meiner Brille  kaum was gesehen


----------



## Callimero (26. April 2007)

hat jemand noch fotos außer denen auf der kellerwald-hp und denen von firstfotofactory gefunen?

gruß flo


----------



## captain hook (8. Februar 2008)

also all dem hier entnehme ich, dass die strecke, wenn sie denn trocken ist, schnell ist?! technisch eher nicht so schwierig und dass man ggfls. mit racing ralphs in 2,25 auskommen könnte?! 

würde mich über infos freuen.


----------



## Meridaracer (8. Februar 2008)

captain hook schrieb:


> also all dem hier entnehme ich, dass die strecke, wenn sie denn trocken ist, schnell ist?! technisch eher nicht so schwierig und dass man ggfls. mit racing ralphs in 2,25 auskommen könnte?!
> 
> würde mich über infos freuen.



Racing Ralph 2,25 was sind das denn für Panzerketten denke 1,9 oder 2,1 reichen föllig aus


----------



## captain hook (11. Februar 2008)

wie.... nur forstwege und asphalt oder wie soll ich das verstehen? dann bau ich auch die federgabel aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (11. Februar 2008)

Bin letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal Kellerwald gefahren und war von der Strecke recht enttäuscht.
Sollte ich mangels Alternativen im April wieder dort starten, dann wirklich mit Starrgabel. Ich erinnere mich nur an einen kleinen Trail und die kleine Treppe am Anfang.


----------



## captain hook (11. Februar 2008)

bin da nicht so ganz frei in der entscheidung fahren zu wollen oder nicht...  technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll und nicht ganz so ruppig find ich für mich eher weniger enttäuschend als gut.


----------



## racejo (11. März 2008)

dann werd ich wohl auch mal meine starr gabel montieren.
gibts denn noch alternativen an dem tag in sachen cross country oder marathon?


----------



## Skunkworks (11. März 2008)

Macht die Stargabel schneller? Mir wäre schon der Umbau zuviel, erst recht für das erste Rennen.
@Dr. Faust: Wir können uns ja grob verabreden. Ich würde zwei Runden drehen wollen.

Grüße

SW


----------



## Adrenalino (11. April 2008)

Ja, ich weiß.

Es ist noch ne gute Woche bis zum Rennen.

Trotzdem!

Frage an die Locals : in welchem Zustand ist die Strecke? Wie haben sich die vielen Regenfälle ausgewirkt?

Danke an euch!


----------



## Dieselwiesel (11. April 2008)

Die Strecke ist nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Ein oder zwei Trails pro Runde, alles andere ist Forst- und Wanderweg.
Dafür bietet die Strecke ein paar (wie ich meine) sehr heftige Anstiege.

Der ganze Event ist sehr schön durchorganisiert.
Welche Streckenlänge man letztlich fährt kann man spätestens bei der Startnummer Abholung entscheiden.

Ich werde übrigens auch dabei sein. Wollte eigentlich die 120 fahren, bin jetzt aber schon eine Woche stark erkältet und ziemlich Platt, also dann wohl doch nur die 80km.....

Ich bin übrigens am roten "Feuerwehr-Mobil" zu erkennen ;-)
Wer Lust hat mit mir eine 80er Runde zu fahren kann sich gerne melden....


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. April 2008)

Naja, das hört sich wirklich rel. leicht an! Mal sehen wie die Strecke aussieht - weiß jemand wie es dort grad so mit dem Wetter ist, regenet ja schon ne ganze weile...


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> dann werd ich wohl auch mal meine starr gabel montieren.
> gibts denn noch alternativen an dem tag in sachen cross country oder marathon?



Kann ich mir sparen, ich hab grad gar keine Federgabel, die ist zwar schon seit November bestellt aber immer noch nicht geliefert, insofern bleibt mir nur das Fully - oder die im Hardtail derzeit verbaute Starrgabel - und bei der Strecke werd ich wohl kaum Fully fahren


----------



## Milass (11. April 2008)

ich werd übrigens auch dabei sein, sofern ich von ärtzlicher seite aus das OK kriege!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (11. April 2008)

ich auch...freu mich scho 

hoffentlich ists nur trocken (und warm)


----------



## Meridaracer (11. April 2008)

Bin auch schon ganz heiß


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. April 2008)

Da kenne ich noch jemanden.


----------



## r19andre (11. April 2008)

Mahlzeit,
da simma dabei. Hab aber auch noch keine Ahnung ob auch starr oder Fully.
Entscheidung kommt wohl spontan obwohl ich meine neue Foy wohl gerne testen würde.

nur noch eine Woche und früh aufstehen  

Andre


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. April 2008)

Leider noch nicht, manch arme Teufel haben noch Nachtschicht.


----------



## kastel67 (12. April 2008)

Moin,

so richtig nervig sind die ewig kalten Duschen.....     

Die reichen vielleicht für 22 Fußballer aber nie für die MTBler.  


Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (13. April 2008)

Werde wie gesagt auch dabei sein. 

Racing Ralph hinten wenn es nass ist okay?


----------



## racejo (13. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Bin auch schon ganz heiß



Hast du nicht letztes Jahr die Kurze gewonnen?


----------



## Meridaracer (13. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Hast du nicht letztes Jahr die Kurze gewonnen?



Ne war auf der langen unterwegs und musste wegen hungerrast nach der 2ten Runde aufhören. Dieses Jahr fahre ich die 80Km.


----------



## racejo (13. April 2008)

Einer aus dem Forum war es auf jeden Fall. Naja wer weiß.

Ich werd im übrigen nur auf die 40er gehen, schöne cc distanz


----------



## homburger (14. April 2008)

Ist das Höhenprofil, bzw. die Strecke mit der von 2007 identisch?


----------



## Adrenalino (14. April 2008)

Tja, was tun am Sonntag?

Vom technischen Anspruch her würde ich meinen Retro-Renner mit Starrgabel zum Einsatz bringen.

Wenn aber eine Schlammschlacht droht fühle ich mich auf meinem Cannondale mit Scheibenbremsen irgendwie wohler.....

Was mach ich nu


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. April 2008)

Ist da die ganze Zeit Forstautobahn angesagt? 

Nach dem Höhenprofil beginnt bei ca Km 5 der erste Anstieg (ca. 3 Km und 240 Hm) gefolgt von einer ca 4 km Abfahrt. Dannach folgt der 2. Anstieg 
( ca. 6 km und 310 Hm) 3-4 Km Abfahrt 2 Gegenanstiege runter bis auf 300 Hm. Zickzack rauf bis 430 hm kleine Rampe und runter auf 340.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden oder gibt es da Änderungsbedarf?


----------



## Adrenalino (14. April 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ist da die ganze Zeit Forstautobahn angesagt?
> 
> Nach dem Höhenprofil beginnt bei ca Km 5 der erste Anstieg (ca. 3 Km und 240 Hm) gefolgt von einer ca 4 km Abfahrt. Dannach folgt der 2. Anstieg
> ( ca. 6 km und 310 Hm) 3-4 Km Abfahrt 2 Gegenanstiege runter bis auf 300 Hm. Zickzack rauf bis 430 hm kleine Rampe und runter auf 340.
> ...



Aaaaaaaaalso,

im großen und ganzen : ja, viel Forstautobahn! Es sind genau genommen zwei längere und fünf kleinere Anstiege.

Ich finde an der Strecke besonders gemein den steilen Feldwegsanstieg und kurz danach den steilen Waldweg hoch der fast schon ein Trail ist. Die sind beide an der steilsten Stelle ca. 25-27% steil. Kommt beides im ersten drittel der Strecke.
Bergab gibt es eigentlich nur einen nennenswerten Trail den ich persönlich bei nassem Wetter recht tückisch finde. Ansonsten Forstwege und Feldwege bergab.

Genau die richtige Strecke für den Saisoneinstieg finde ich. Ich fahre jedes Jahr gerne mit.

Nur die Duschen sind - wie oben erwähnt - unter aller Kanone weil eiskalt


----------



## Meridaracer (14. April 2008)

Hat denn jemand von euch nen Plan wie die Stecke der Zeit aussieht also ob Schlammig, trocken, gefährliche Stellen usw.


----------



## Adrenalino (15. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand von euch nen Plan wie die Stecke der Zeit aussieht also ob Schlammig, trocken, gefährliche Stellen usw.



Ja genau, her mit nem Streckenbericht! 

Bei uns ist es derart nass daß auf den Schotterwegen der Schotter selbst aufgrund der heftigen Regenfälle fast weggewaschen ist und man dort Schlammschlacht pur hat, war net lustig gestern beim Training, mein armes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

Samstag und Sonntag soll es regnen


----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2008)

Währe ja nix neues.
Fahre doch seit 2007 nur noch Rennen in irgendwelchen Schlammpfützen


----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Samstag und Sonntag soll es regnen



nicht wirklich >

http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=15414&fdate=20080420

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10535&id2=10439&ort=Gilserberg&tag=3

nach den gestrigen Tagesschau-Wetterbericht angeblich nur selten mal ein Schauer und bis zu 20°C warm


----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2008)

Isssss das Kalt max. 16°C muss mal mit dem Wettergott nen Wörtchen reden und mal verhandel.


----------



## racejo (17. April 2008)

Bei wetteronline.de hatten sie heute morgen für Sonntag noch Blitz und Donner angekündigt 

Zumindest Samstag soll es regnen. 
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=34630&PLZN=Gilserberg&PRG=citybild

Das reicht dann wohl auch für ne Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Skunkworks (17. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Bei wetteronline.de hatten sie heute morgen für Sonntag noch Blitz und Donner angekündigt
> 
> Zumindest Samstag soll es regnen.
> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=34630&PLZN=Gilserberg&PRG=citybild
> ...



Anfänger! Wer guckt den da schon?


----------



## kastel67 (17. April 2008)

Im Kellerwald kannst Du machen was Du willst da war ich bis jetzt jedes Jahr falsch angezogen.

Gruß k67


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. April 2008)

Lol wie ist das nur möglich?


----------



## Adrenalino (18. April 2008)

Schade, daß keiner ma nen Streckenbericht abgegeben hat.

Aber aufgrund dieser Vorhersagen gehe ich mal von ner Schlammschlacht aus :

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/192289.html

Werde meinen Renner mit Scheibenbremsen nehmen. Mein Starrbike hat nur Cantis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozak (18. April 2008)

wieso? sieht doch trocken aus. nur am samstag ganz leichter niederschlag. weiß jemand wie es mit den verpflegungsstationen aussieht?


----------



## Meridaracer (18. April 2008)

Mir wurde gesagt das es Sa denn ganzen Tag schiffen soll


----------



## prozak (18. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt das es Sa denn ganzen Tag schiffen soll



richtiges schiffen, kann hier keiner bestätigen. höchstens leichte schauer:

weather365

wetteronline

wetter.com


----------



## Meridaracer (18. April 2008)

Ach ich hoffe mal das der liebe Herr seine Schleusen erst Sonntag Abend öffnet. Also wenn es unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## r19andre (18. April 2008)

Tach,
Hauptsache am Sonntag morgen am Start ist es nicht am regnen. Das muss nicht sein, schon nass losfahren.

Aber ich kann euch eins sagen.
Ändern können wir das nicht  

Andre


----------



## Adrenalino (19. April 2008)

Also, hier schüttet es seit Stunden WIE AUS EIMERN!!!!!

  :kotz:

Das wird der Strecke den Rest geben, sollte es dort oben annähernd so stark regnen wie bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (19. April 2008)

Hier regnet es auch schön.

Erkältet bin ich noch dazu. Mal sehen ob ich morgen fahr...


----------



## r19andre (19. April 2008)

nix da,
bei uns schien heute morgen bis 11.00Uhr die Sonne und jetzt nur bedeckt, aber trocken.

Schaun wir mal

Andre


----------



## Rumas (19. April 2008)

Hier hat es die letzten vier Tage nicht geregnet. Im Wald ist es nur ganz leicht feucht und die Forstautobahnen sind komplett trocken.  
Ich hoffe das ist in Gilserberg genau so.Hat es da heute geregnet, kann jemand was genaueres sagen?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2008)

Hi, ich habe mir jetzt vorne den 2.1 NN aufgezogen und habe hinten den RK 2.2 drauf lol. Gibt eine leichte Keilform weil der NN ca 2 cm kleiner ist.

Na ja was die Kombi so kann werde ich ja spätestens morgen nachmittag wissen.

Ich wünsche allen Sportlern morgen viel erfolg und eine verletzungsfreie Fahrt. 

Lg CHris


----------



## racejo (19. April 2008)

Was meint ihr. Braucht man nen richtigen Schlammreifen ( 1,5" ) hab sonst noch Race King (2,3") im Angebot. Kann grad net pennen


----------



## Adrenalino (19. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Was meint ihr. Braucht man nen richtigen Schlammreifen ( 1,5" ) hab sonst noch Race King (2,3") im Angebot. Kann grad net pennen



Ich hab meine IRC Mythos in 1.9 aufgezogen. Die schaufeln auch ganz gut.

Kann auch net pennen......schei§§ Aufregung immer vorm ersten Rennen der Saison!

Aber ich marschier jetzt trotzdem in die Heia!

Auch euch allen viel Glück und ein sturz&defektfreies Rennen!


----------



## racejo (20. April 2008)

So, lief ganz gut, einzig dieser letzte Hügel hat ich gestresst. 

Ergebnisse?


----------



## Wave (20. April 2008)

lief ganz gut...bis zum letzten hügel...da bin ich vom fahrrad gefallen!

und nein, dass ist kein witz


----------



## racejo (20. April 2008)

Der war aber auch schaise. Ich knall unten rein, da ich mir denke am Höhenprofil siehts ja nicht so schlimm aus, dann windet sich das ding als in neue höhen 

Welchen Platz hast du denn? 40 km?


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. April 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> lief ganz gut...bis zum letzten hügel...da bin ich vom fahrrad gefallen!
> 
> und nein, dass ist kein witz


 
Ist aber trotzdem gut gelaufen für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (20. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Der war aber auch schaise. Ich knall unten rein, da ich mir denke am Höhenprofil siehts ja nicht so schlimm aus, dann windet sich das ding als in neue höhen



Biste noch nicht beim Kellerwald mitgefahn? Dann hättstes gewusst  oder hastes verdrängt?

Der is echt böse, der letzte Anstieg. Ich hatte das Vergnügen diesen zweimal zu bestreiten!
Bin sehr zufrieden-gegenüber letztem Jahr Zeit verbessert und fast 40 Plätze gut gemacht   die Quälerei im Winter muss sich ja ma auszahlen!

Der Streckenzustand? Ich war zunächst angenehm überrascht, dann aber   :kotz:

Wat ne Sauerei eyh......

Ach ja, jetzt sitz ich hier zu hause aufm Balkon bei 19 Grad inner Sonne! Kaum zu glauben wie duster, kalt und windig es teilweise während dem Rennen war


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2008)

Tach zusammen,

gibts schon irgendwo die Ergebnislisten?
Ich such mir gerade einen Wolf.


----------



## jan84 (20. April 2008)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Und es war ne super Entscheidung nur die 40km zu fahren. Und das Gewicht des Rades wird überbewertet viel mir auf . 

grüße
jan


----------



## r19andre (20. April 2008)

Hi,
wieder da und Rad ist wieder grob sauber. Der Rest kommt morgen.
80km und ca.4Std 18min.lt. Tacho 81,9km, 19,1Schnitt, 2075HM, Puls 161 Schnitt, alles laut Polar 725.

und dann noch mit einem Los ein Conti MK 2,4 Protection gewonnen, cool Startgeld wieder raus.  

Andre


----------



## prozak (20. April 2008)

ich habs mit dem fliegenden start irgendwie verpennt.  deshalb ist meine genommene zeit wohl etwas ungenau... weiß jemand was von ergebnisslisten?

ansonsten fand ich's 'ne gute veranstaltung. sehr lustig der kommentar von dem ehemaligen gerolsteiner profi, der nach dem zieleinlauf ziemlich am kotzen war


----------



## Meridaracer (20. April 2008)

Also von Ergebnislisten weiß ich nichts.
Aber das meine 80Km sehr anstrengend war. Bin mit Pulsdurchschnitt von 172 und die Strecke in 3:23 Stunden gefahren. Naja nen bissel schneller und ich währe erster in der U23 geworden, haben ja nur 3-4 Minuten gefehlt


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (20. April 2008)

Hallöche,
das war ja mal ne Schlammschlacht...aber eine geile Strecke...war das erste Mal dabei über 40km. Ergebnisslisten sollen heute noch auf der Homepage kommen, zumindest nach Aussage von einem der Veranstalter.
Nächstes Jahr definitv wieder!    
Grüße Matthias


----------



## Adrenalino (20. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> .
> 80Km die Strecke in 3:23 Stunden gefahren.



 

Mit was fährst du, Super plus oder was? 

Gottogott, da kann ich ja heimgehen mit meinen 4:34.......

Glückwunsch!


----------



## prozak (20. April 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Also von Ergebnislisten weiß ich nichts.
> Aber das meine 80Km sehr anstrengend war. Bin mit Pulsdurchschnitt von 172 und die Strecke in 3:23 Stunden gefahren. Naja nen bissel schneller und ich währe erster in der U23 geworden, haben ja nur 3-4 Minuten gefehlt


geile zeit. gratulation  
hab dich, glaub' ich, in dieser halle mit den startnummern ne weile rumlaufen sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schumacheru (20. April 2008)

Hallo, zusammen. Ich les hier schon ne ganze Weile mit, hatte bisher nur noch nix Interessantes zu erzählen.
Hab heut das erste Mal den Kellerwald in Angriff genommen (mein zweiter Marathon überhaupt - der Virus hat mich erst letzten Spätsommer befallen).
Hab mich köstlich amüsiert und muss sagen, es war eine echt gut gelungene Veranstaltung. Selbst für mich mit meinem Allerweltsrad mit Allerweltsreifen (Smart Sam) ohne Probleme zu schaffen.
Tückisch allerdings war das auf der Kellerwald-Homepage eingestellte Höhenprofil, wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt: Der letzte Buckel ist echt die Hölle und hat mich voll in den roten Bereich gebracht. Der sieht auf dem Höhenprofil echt läppisch aus.
Auf meinem Garmin-Ausdruck kommt er eher so rüber wie er ist: Fies und gemein, so ganz zum Schluss  
Wer mag, kann sich meine Aufzeichnung hier angucken:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/6/9/5/6/_/large/Kellerwald2008.JPG

Viele Grüße aus Altenstadt, wo die Sonne heut nachmittag derartig runtergeballert hat, dass ich mich frage, warum ich da oben 40 Kilometer bei 8-10 Grad im Wald rumirren musste.

Uli


----------



## Meridaracer (20. April 2008)

prozak schrieb:


> geile zeit. gratulation
> hab dich, glaub' ich, in dieser halle mit den startnummern ne weile rumlaufen sehen.



Joa ich lief damit rum weil ich mich nicht mehr erinnern konnte wo ich sie abgeben sollte.

Aso und ich fahre mit Ethanol das brennt besser  
Habsch mir von der Flugzeug- und Raumfahrtindustrie abgeschaut  

Ne spaß bei beiseite, das war heut ein absolut hammer Ding und dann immer dies Passagen wo der Schotter so stark aufgeschüttet war und man keine vernünftige Spur halten konnte zum Glück war dann in der 2. Runde eine Spur eingefahren. Aber die Abfahrten waren so was von geil ganz besonders die Schlammabfahrten. Naja nur die Sonne hat halt gefehlt, dann währs richtig geil geworden.


----------



## prozak (20. April 2008)

ergebnisslisten sind jetzt online.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. April 2008)

Vorläufige ergebnissliste 120 Km:

1.  2 Bekkenk Ramses            team nissan                          04:42:02  1
11. 74 Marciniak Christoph Ed METZKERRACING/MBC BOCHUM 05:15:50 18

So lobe ich mir das, Tatsächlich habe ich die Zeit für 2 Runden gebraucht nachdem ich Schwarz wie der Teufel auf dem Schlammtrail gstürzt bin.
Nach der Versorgungsstation wollte ich wieder antreten und der halbe Fuß hing aus dem Schuh heraus da ich mir die Schnalle von meinem Sidi beim Sturz abgerissen hatte. 
Nachdem die Leute von der Versorgungsstation 20 min versucht haben Klebeband aufzutreiben habe ich es vorgezogen im Sch
neckentempo ins 80 er Ziel zu schleichen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Vorläufige ergebnissliste 120 Km:
> 
> 1.  2 Bekkenk Ramses            team nissan                          04:42:02  1
> 11. 74 Marciniak Christoph Ed METZKERRACING/MBC BOCHUM 05:15:50 18
> ...



NEEEEEIIIIIIINNNNNN!!!
Ist was passiert bei dem Sturz?
Was ist mit Sundern?
Vielleicht per PN? 

@ all
Glückwunsch an alle Erfolgreichen und sorry für off topic 

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. April 2008)

Kleine Schürfwunde am Unterarm, krummer Lenker, gerissenes Tachokabel, abgereissene Spannschnalle am Schuh. Denke das ich das bis Samstag fixen kann oder Meister Gehle ;-)

Schade da wollte ich dich mal auf dem Arm nehmen und du liest den Beitrag  

@ All ihr müsst mich mit euern Zeiten überholt haben, wer hat mich den gesehen? Hatte Kurze weiße Buchse an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2008)

Und ich wollte dir schon mein Bike leihen 

Zeig das mal Meister Gehle, der wird das schon wieder "gerade biegen" alles 

MfG Kai


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2008)

Gute Platzierungen für den MTBvD Racing:

http://racing.mtbvd.de/index.php

Man sieht sich beim 12. Kellerwald-Bikemarathon.

Wünsche allen TeilnehmerInnen eine gute, sturzfreie und erfolgreiche 2008er Saison.

VG Martin


----------



## captain hook (21. April 2008)

80 km, 3:15 min, 6ster platz. 

ethanol, superbenzin... ihr tankt ja komische sachen... ich hab mir vitargo in die flasche gefüllt und ab und zu nen zug genommen... 

vorne hinten racing ralph gefahren (die neuen). und so gings sogar für so nen schisser wie mich. klar, bergab war ich lahm wie immer, aber gab ja auch ne menge harte schotterpiste wo es dann schön gerollt ist. in der zweiten runde wurde die strecke trockener und besser zu fahren. streckenkenntnisse waren auf jedem fall von vorteil...


----------



## Skunkworks (21. April 2008)

Ich bin dieses Jahr zum zweiten mal den Kellerwald gefahren und es sollte wieder eine Bestandsaufnahme des Trainingszustands werden, nur diesmal Ã¼ber 80 anstatt 120 KM wie letztes Jahr. Bisher stand nur Grundlage auf dem Plan, von daher sollten die Anstiege und insbesondere die SteilstÃ¼cke nicht nur den Willen testen. Gilserberg ist ja prÃ¤destiniert ist fÃ¼r zu schnelles Angehen, besonders bei zwei oder drei Runden. Und so  hÃ¶rte man auch dieses mal wieder aus allen Richtungen. Das Rennen wird erst nach der BrÃ¼cke schwerer und schwerer.
Ich versuchte folgende Starttaktik: GANZ vorne stehen und in der EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde dort auch mÃ¶glichst lange bleiben (aber nicht in den roten Bereich kommen), danach auf Race-Speed gehen. -Hat auch ganz gut geklappt, denn in der Baustelle musste ich nur einmal kurz Bremsen. Die Trail-Abfahrten waren dieses mal wenigsten durch die Witterung ein wenig anspruchsvoller, hier konnte man die ganzen Rennradfahrer schÃ¶n stehen lassen, die man am Berg noch hat ziehen lassen mÃ¼ssen. Wer in der letzten Schlammabfahrt zur Verpflegung runter âin der Bachâ gefahren ist, hatte zwar einen richtig nassen Boppes aber dafÃ¼r festen Untergrund zum Anbremsen.
Leider hatte ich in der ersten Runde, die ich mir gut eingeteilt habe, zwei Standpausen. Einmal habe ich einem Kumpel ausgeholfen, das zweite mal wollte ich ânur schnellâ die Jacke und Hose ausziehenâ¦das hat durch die NÃ¤sse dann etwas lÃ¤nger gedauert und als ich endlich fertig war, sowie neue Flaschen im Rad hatte, kam auch schon meine Freundin an unsere eigene Verpflegungsstelle. Da hab ich ihr die Flaschen gereicht und bin von nun an mit ihr gemeinsam gefahren. So konnten wir bis zur letzten Verpflegung noch 5 andere Frauen Ã¼berholen. Leider haben sich zwei wieder vorbeigeschoben, da halt noch die Spritzigkeit fÃ¼r eine Attacke fehlt. Immerhin hat es bei ihr noch zu einem Platz 3 in der Altersklasse gereicht. Mit dem Ergebnis und meiner Leistung bin ich voll zufrieden und ganz wichtig: Die jeweils zweiten 20KM jeder Runde habe ich gleichschnell gefahren. 
Ich steh das nÃ¤chste mal in Schotten am Start, bis dann.
SW


----------



## Skunkworks (21. April 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @ All ihr müsst mich mit euern Zeiten überholt haben, wer hat mich den gesehen? *Hatte Kurze weiße Buchse an.*



Der ist richtig gut! Meinst du das hätte man noch erkennen können?


----------



## racejo (21. April 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Ich steh das nächste mal in Schotten am Start, bis dann.
> SW




Ich auch, allerdings hab ich dazwischen noch ein paar Rennen 

Edit: Ergebnisliste sagt 7. u23 ( bin 89) und insgesamt 36. Hab am letzten Berg so um die Acht Plätze eingebüßt, da ich dachte dass der Berg nicht so lang und vor allem steil ist. Find das Ergebnis als Saisoneinstieg ganz okay, zumal ich die Woche über krank war. 40km


----------



## pollux8 (21. April 2008)

Alles in holländischer Hand Ramsens ist in guter Form,so wird er auch diesmal wieder in Sundern(sks marathon) mit seinen NLer Kollegen gewinnen.
Übrigens:Geübt wird in Holland auf Wiesen ,Stränden und Kanälen


----------



## captain hook (22. April 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch nach holland! wer so überragend wie ramses fährt hat solche siege mehr als verdient! nun mal so am rande: der ist mit herrn schneidawind (der die 80 km mit sattem vorsprung gewonnen hat) die beiden ersten runden gefahren und dann noch eine hinten drauf!


----------



## DK Henning (22. April 2008)

gut, ich verdiene mein Geld mit was anderem als mit dem Radeln, aber: Alter Schwede! Im Schnitt ist der seine 3 Runden in 94 min gefahren! Das ist 1 Minute langsamer als meine einzigste Runde auf der 40er-Schleife!  
Will jemand meinen Startplatz in Sundern? Ich glaube ich hole mir lieber ein Moped!


----------



## captain hook (22. April 2008)

aber das lag nur an der letzten runde... nach 2 runden lag er unter drei stunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (22. April 2008)

Das Rumgejammer ist doch pillepalle. Und Ramses wird inzwischen auch einer Arbeit nachgehen. Die Siegerin der Damen, Daniele Trösch, ist zwar Teamfahrerin bei Rotwild aber geht voll arbeiten.

SW


----------



## Eddigofast (22. April 2008)

DK Henning schrieb:


> Will jemand meinen Startplatz in Sundern? Ich glaube ich hole mir lieber ein Moped!



Letztes Jahr ist der Ramses in Sundern auf der großen Runde einen Schnitt von über 30 Km/h gefahren!


----------



## lucky_rider (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute, wann findet den der Kellerwald Marathon dieses Jahr statt? Weiß das hier jemand? Auf deren Seite steht noch nix.....


----------



## Meridaracer (20. Dezember 2008)

lucky_rider schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wann findet den der Kellerwald Marathon dieses Jahr statt? Weiß das hier jemand? Auf deren Seite steht noch nix.....



Hi, sind irgendwie noch nicht online aber denke das Sie dann hier: http://mountainbike-marathon.de erscheinen also immer ma reinschauen.
Aber denke es wird wieder so mitte April werden.

gReetZz!°


----------



## hutsche (20. Dezember 2008)

laut BDR Terminkalender: So. 19.04.


----------



## Wave (22. Dezember 2008)

och mist!


----------



## Meridaracer (22. Dezember 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> och mist!



warum denn???


----------



## lucky_rider (22. Dezember 2008)

Von meiner Seite : danke danke danke! Und Frohe Weihnachten allerseits! 

Momentan durch Lebkuchenberge bikend
Lucas


----------



## Wave (23. Dezember 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> warum denn???



an dem wochenende ist meines wissens nach auch bundesliga in münsingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (17. Januar 2009)

Findet der Kellerwald Marathon jetzt erst am 10. Mai statt. 
http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/Home/default.asp

Warum nicht am 19. April. Am 10.5 ist doch schon Saalhausen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. Januar 2009)

Sonne statt Frost (-;


----------



## kastel67 (18. Januar 2009)

Dann gebe ich mir lieber am 09.Mai den kuscheligen Gäsbock.


----------



## Meridaracer (18. Januar 2009)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Dann gebe ich mir lieber am 09.Mai den kuscheligen Gäsbock.



Fahr doch beides


----------



## kastel67 (18. Januar 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Fahr doch beides



Klingst schon wie der Voos!


----------



## Sascha9289 (18. Januar 2009)

naja, der Termin ist wahrlich sehr bescheiden. Werde am 10. Mai lieber in Singen an den Start gehen...
schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo.wa (18. Januar 2009)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Klingst schon wie der Voos!



er fährt aber nicht wirklich beides oder?


----------



## Meridaracer (18. Januar 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> er fährt aber nicht wirklich beides oder?



Das weiß man bei Ihm nie so genau und bei mir naja hab mich eigentlich für den Kellerwaldmarathon entschieden, da ja eigentlich das ganze Team dort hin fährt.


----------



## Jo.wa (18. Januar 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Das weiß man bei Ihm nie so genau und bei mir naja hab mich eigentlich für den Kellerwaldmarathon entschieden, da ja eigentlich das ganze Team dort hin fährt.



ich werd mein liebling kastel zum gäsbock begleiten


----------



## kastel67 (19. Januar 2009)

Moin,

wir waren gestern Abend noch essen und haben für beide Strecken die Kurzstrecke beschlossen. Harte alte Männer braucht das Land. Wir versuchen beide noch Firmenwagen loszueisen.

Gruß k67


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Januar 2009)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir waren gestern Abend noch essen und haben für beide Strecken die Kurzstrecke beschlossen. Harte alte Männer braucht das Land. Wir versuchen beide noch Firmenwagen loszueisen.
> 
> Gruß k67



Naja ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich beides Fahre. Dann aber Gäsbock kurz und Kellerwald Mittel. Mal schaun ...


----------



## homburger (5. Mai 2009)

Wär vielleicht jemand aus der Umgebung so nett aktuelle Streckenbeschaffenheit zu posten? Regnet es bei euch die letzten Tage?


----------



## Muschl (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute!

Werd dieses Jahr den Kellerwald Bikemarathon unter die Stollen nehmen. Ich komm aus dem Erfurter Raum und hab noch nen Platz in meinem Kombi frei. Also wer auch da hin will, kann sich bei mir melden. Zu zweit ists auf jeden Fall lustiger als alone.


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand einen Track von der Strecke 2009, ist die identisch mit 2008?


----------



## Muschl (8. Mai 2009)

MOIN!
Schau daoch mal hier:

http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/info/strecke.asp

MFG


----------



## Toni172 (9. Mai 2009)

und......, regnet es schon ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi91 (9. Mai 2009)

Irg. jemand aus Darmstadt-Dieburg am Start, der vll noch einen Platz frei hätte???


----------



## Toni172 (9. Mai 2009)

recht wenig los hier. Sonst sind immer alle extrem kribbelig vor einem Marathon. Reifenwahl etc. . Hier nix.


----------



## USB (11. Mai 2009)

... na war niemand dort ? 

Mir hat es Spass gemacht das Wetter war Super auch wenn die
Strecke es in sich hatte & die Technik ab km 65 nicht mehr so funzte.
Kassette war zu mit Dreck.Gut ich hätte ja mal absteigen können..

Bin die 80ig gefahren 246min hab ich gebraucht


----------



## Toni172 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich war auch da. Bin die 40km gefahren. 
Zeit: 1:50:49 
Das Wetter war super und die Strecke ebenfalls. Meine Reifenwahl war wohl etwas zu optimistisch. In den Trails konnte ich es leider nicht so laufen lassen. Aber das hat auch nicht mehr wie 1-2 Minuten gekostet.
Einzig was ich verbessern wÃ¼rde. Etwas mehr Wasserdruck am Bikewaschplatz und die StartgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r die 40km Strecke auf 25,-â¬ senken.
GrÃ¼Ãe Toni


----------



## Meridaracer (11. Mai 2009)

Ja also das mit dem Wasserdruck war wohl so lasch weil da zu viele Schläuche angeschlossen waren.

Bei mir lief es so lala. Konnte die Abfahrten ganz gut fahren. Aber durch Kettendefekt war der Antrieb an den Bergen halt nicht so optimal. Da ständig die Kette immer hoch und runter gesprungen ist (war etwas verbogen durch Kettenklemmer) dann noch nen kleiner Sturz wo ich mir die Rippe leicht prellte und noch mal kurz Luft nach pumpen. Aber bin die 80 Km durchgefahren in 3.32.


----------



## Toni172 (11. Mai 2009)

@ Sebastian
Glückwunsch zu Platz 1 in der AK. Da bin ich noch weit entfernt und werde dort mangels Zeit auch nie mehr hinkommen.


----------



## Meridaracer (11. Mai 2009)

Dankööööö


----------



## Blauer Sauser (11. Mai 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war auch da. Bin die 40km gefahren.
> Zeit: 1:50:49
> Das Wetter war super und die Strecke ebenfalls. Meine Reifenwahl war wohl etwas zu optimistisch. In den Trails konnte ich es leider nicht so laufen lassen. Aber das hat auch nicht mehr wie 1-2 Minuten gekostet.
> ...



Bin auch die 40km gefahren. Meine Reifenwahl war auch mit Larsen TT und Crossmarks auch falsch, aber was solls.
Meine Zeit war 1:57:11, aber mein Ziel war eh nur unter 2h zu bleiben.
Dafür hab ich halt dann das Bike gewonnen


----------



## USB (11. Mai 2009)

...GLÜCKWUNSCH 



Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Bin auch die 40km gefahren. Meine Reifenwahl war auch mit Larsen TT und Crossmarks auch falsch, aber was solls.
> Meine Zeit war 1:57:11, aber mein Ziel war eh nur unter 2h zu bleiben.
> Dafür hab ich halt dann das Bike gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (11. Mai 2009)

Daaaaanke Schön


----------



## Toni172 (11. Mai 2009)

cool !!!!! 
als ich meine Startnummer abgeben wollte, habe ich erfahren das das Bike schon weg ist. Ich dachte mir. So ne scheixxe, wer wird wohl meine Hauptgewinn gezogen haben.
Hier haben wir den Übeltäter !!!

Glückwunsch


----------



## Joscha (11. Mai 2009)

Hat irgendwer evtl schon irgendwo Fotos gesichtet, oder selber an der strecke geschossen? falls ja stellt diese doch mal hier im thread zu verfügung


----------



## Hebus (12. Februar 2010)

So, dann will ich den "Fred" mal wieder ausgraben.

Ich werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal den Kellerwald Marathon mitfahren. Aus anderen Marathons, die ich schon gefahren bin, habe ich mir ausgerechnet, dass ich fuer die 80km etwa 4:20h - 4:30h brauchen wuerde. Wenn ich mir allerdings die Ergebnissliste von 2009 anschaue, dann wuerde ich eine (fuer mich) nur relativ schlechte Platzierung erreichen. Um eine fuer mich "uebliche" Platzierung zu erreichen muesste ich das Ding in 4:00h fahren.

Also entweder ist der Kurs einfach so schnell, oder es fahren hier nur richtig schnelle Leute mit. Im ersten Fall wuerde der Kellerwald Marathon wohl nur aus Waldautobahnen bestehen, wozu ich keine Lust habe und was ich auch eigentlich nicht glaube. Im zweiten Fall muss ich wohl diesen Winter noch ganz viel radeln gehen. 

Kann jemand eine kleine Einschaetzung zum Kellerwald Maraton geben? Weil eigentlich liege ich immer ganz gut mit meinen Einschaetzungen, wie lange ich fuer einen Marathon brauche. Hier aber passt das alles irgendwie nicht zusammen...

Danke!


----------



## Meridaracer (12. Februar 2010)

Hebus schrieb:


> So, dann will ich den "Fred" mal wieder ausgraben.
> 
> Ich werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal den Kellerwald Marathon mitfahren. Aus anderen Marathons, die ich schon gefahren bin, habe ich mir ausgerechnet, dass ich fuer die 80km etwa 4:20h - 4:30h brauchen wuerde. Wenn ich mir allerdings die Ergebnissliste von 2009 anschaue, dann wuerde ich eine (fuer mich) nur relativ schlechte Platzierung erreichen. Um eine fuer mich "uebliche" Platzierung zu erreichen muesste ich das Ding in 4:00h fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ja Kellerwald-Marathon ist ein sehr schnelles Rennen und die Technik liegt quasi bei Null. Also ehr Taktik und schnell fahren können. Und auch die Starter sind nicht so ganz ohne ...


----------



## Hebus (12. Februar 2010)

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort. Also doch Autobahn... Das Rennen soll ja vor Allem als Motivation dienen, mal wieder mehr "radeln" zu gehen.

Wie hoch ist denn der Split/Schotter Anteil an der Strecke? Auf sowas fuehle ich mich immer unwohl. 

Aber generell hoert sich dass so an, als ob man da nen schoen schnellen Hinterreifen + hohen Druck fahren kann/sollte.

Zu der schnellen Konkurenz: Ich hab ja noch gut acht Wochen.  
Naja, ich werde wohl meine Erwartungen etwas zurueck nehmen muessen. Meine Staerke sind "Trails" mit Schlamm, Steinen und nassen Wurzeln. Auf sowas kann ich Plaetze gut machen, auf Waldautobahnen verliere ich wieder welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (12. Februar 2010)

Hebus schrieb:


> Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort. Also doch Autobahn... Das Rennen soll ja vor Allem als Motivation dienen, mal wieder mehr "radeln" zu gehen.
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn der Split/Schotter Anteil an der Strecke? Auf sowas fuehle ich mich immer unwohl.
> 
> ...



Also ich würde sagen das ist so ein sehr gut und breit befahrbarer Waldweg der sehr fest ist und auch ganz ganz feinen Schotter enthalten kann. Also es ist zu 90% Autobahn und voll drauf latschen ...  Die anderen 10% Feedzone, Einführungsrunde mit Asphalt, ein toller steiler Anstieg der etwas aus dem Rahmen von Kellerwald fällt (wenigstens eine Abwechslung).
Aber das Rennen macht super gaudi und fahre da jedes Jahr immer wieder gern. Denn sich schwarz fahren kann man sich da schon Anfangs der zweiten Runde, so das diese da schon sehr zur qual wird. Ist auch sehr verlockend sich da zu früh zu verausgaben...


----------



## powderJO (12. Februar 2010)

da ich im moment versuche, mich mit der taktik "anmelden für alles was geht" aus meinem motivationsloch zu kämpfen (bisher erfolglos - aber bin auch erst für 4 rennen fix gemeldet  )  habe ich auch mal eine frage zum kellerwald:

wird in blöcken gestartet und gibt es für lizenzler einen eigenen block...?


----------



## Meridaracer (12. Februar 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> da ich im moment versuche, mich mit der taktik "anmelden für alles was geht" aus meinem motivationsloch zu kämpfen (bisher erfolglos - aber bin auch erst für 4 rennen fix gemeldet  )  habe ich auch mal eine frage zum kellerwald:
> 
> wird in blöcken gestartet und gibt es für lizenzler einen eigenen block...?



Zuerst starten Mittel- und Langdistanz aber Hobby mit Lizenz zusammen. Nur eine Handvoll extra benannte Fahrer (vielleicht 10) starten vorne in einen kleinen Extrablock. Ansonsten alles gemeinsam. Die Kurzdistanz startet glaube ich 30 min. Später.


----------



## Hebus (12. Februar 2010)

Das mit der Krafteinteilung ist etwas, was ich letztes Jahr endlich in den Griff bekommen habe - glaube ich. Mein Problem liegt eher kurz nach dem Start, da ich immer sehr lange brauche um richtig auf Betriebstemeratur zu kommen. Auf den ersten 10km will ich eigentlich immer nur absteigen und heim gehen. Danach bin ich dann in meinem Rhythmus und es laeuft.

powderJO: "Nur" vier Rennen? Du bist gut. Ich bin jetztes Jahr ganze DREI Rennen gefahren. Wobei ich glaube, dass deine Messlatte auch hoeher liegt, nach dem was man hier so von dir liest  
Jedenfalls hilft mir schon allein der Gedanke daran, dass ich bald mal wieder ein Rennen fahren werde, mehr Sport zu machen und gesuender zu essen.

Die Internetseite vom Kellerwald Marathon ist ja nicht so dolle. Aber das sieht nicht so aus, als ob Lizenzfahrer ihren eigenen Startblock bekommen.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (12. Februar 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Die Kurzdistanz startet glaube ich 30 min. Später.



Ne Stunde später.
Ich fahr eigentlich jedes Jahr die Kurzdistanz mit. Ist ein schöner Eintieg in die Saison, nicht weit von mir weg und in familierer Umgebung.

Jeder bekommt für seine Startnummer ein kleines Schmankerl(und wenns nur ein Brot ist)

Und wenn man Glück hat, gewinnt man auch ein Mountainbike


----------



## Hebus (12. Februar 2010)

Blauer Sauser: Jaja, du verdammter Glueckspils. Hatte schon gesehen, dass du nen Radel abgestaubt hast. Aber wo du das mit dem Butterbrot grade erwaehnst, wo sind denn auf der Strecke die Verpflegungsstationen? Im Hoehenprofil waren keine eingezeichnet und ich hab auch sonst nix gesehen. Gibts nach dem Rennen noch "Free-Food" bzw eine Verpflegungsstation fuer die Teilnehmer?


----------



## Peter88 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich werd ganz wild!!
Will endlich wieder rennen fahren!!

Noch 2 Mon. bis Kellerwald

arrrr!!

Mfg
Peter


----------



## Otzi (14. Februar 2010)

Gibts da Trinkflaschen zum wechseln, weiß das wer?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Meridaracer (14. Februar 2010)

Otzi schrieb:


> Gibts da Trinkflaschen zum wechseln, weiß das wer?
> 
> Gruß Otzi



Die letzten Jahre gab es nur Becher und bissel was zu Essen (Banane, Apfel usw. das üblich halt)


----------



## powderJO (15. Februar 2010)

danke für die infos bzgl. startblöcken. d.h also, das man sich besser rechtzeitig in den block begibt. 



Hebus schrieb:


> powderJO: "Nur" vier Rennen? Du bist gut. Ich bin jetztes Jahr ganze DREI Rennen gefahren. Wobei ich glaube, dass deine Messlatte auch hoeher liegt, nach dem was man hier so von dir liest
> Jedenfalls hilft mir schon allein der Gedanke daran, dass ich bald mal wieder ein Rennen fahren werde, mehr Sport zu machen und gesuender zu essen.



bisher hatte ich nie probleme, mich im winter zu motivieren - heuer tue ich mich  zum ersten mal richtig schwer. liegt zum einen daran, dass es halt keine tac-teilnahme gibt dieses jahr, zum anderen wohl auch daran, dass ich jobbedingt sauwenig zeit habe und es auf dauer eben viele extra-körner und extra-motivation kostet, wenn man morgens um 6 oder abends um 9 mit dem training anfangen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. Februar 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> danke für die infos bzgl. startblöcken. d.h also, das man sich besser rechtzeitig in den block begibt.
> 
> 
> 
> bisher hatte ich nie probleme, mich im winter zu motivieren - heuer tue ich mich  zum ersten mal richtig schwer. liegt zum einen daran, dass es halt keine tac-teilnahme gibt dieses jahr, zum anderen wohl auch daran, dass ich jobbedingt sauwenig zeit habe und es auf dauer eben viele extra-körner und extra-motivation kostet, wenn man morgens um 6 oder abends um 9 mit dem training anfangen muss...



Da sagst du was... Dazu kommt bei uns noch der nicht enden wollende Schnee


----------



## powderJO (15. Februar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da sagst du was... Dazu kommt bei uns noch der nicht enden wollende Schnee



ich mache das jetzt ja schon ein paar jahre so - aber dieses jahr bekomme ich es nicht gebacken. das wetter kommt noch dazu - hier liegt auch schnee ohne ende und dazu ist es seit wochen mehr oder weniger grau in grau. naja - immerhin habe ich es am we endlich mal wieder geschafft mich zu überwinden und war  mal draußen. ergebnis: dicker muskelkater und übelste kreuzschmerzen. wird echt zeit, dass ich was tue...


----------



## Catsoft (15. Februar 2010)

Wir waren am Sonnabend und Sonntag jeweils 2 Std. im Schnee unterwegs. War anstrengend aber lustig. Aber vor Malle in 3 Wochen wird´s nix mit ner Probefahrt mit meinen neuen Kish Renner. Aber muss gehen, wir wollen in Kellerwald starten


----------



## powderJO (16. Februar 2010)

malle? wann bist du genau da? wir werden ende feb in alcudia aufschlagen...


----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2010)

Ab der 7.März mit Luxcom....


----------



## Mblatt (20. Februar 2010)

Hi, möchte dieses Jahr zum erstenmal beim Kellerwald Marathon mitfahren!! Ist es möglich die Strecke im vorraus mal abzufahren??


----------



## Kellerwald (19. März 2010)

Die Tour gibt es bei www.gps-kassel.de als download fürs Navi.
Ob die Strecke dieses Jahr wieder so ist, weis ich nicht, aber als 
training ist die Strecke nicht schlecht. Man wird jetzt wieder ofter
biker auf der Tour treffen.


----------



## rhoen-biker (30. März 2010)

Weiß von euch zufällig einer wieviel Höhenmeter eine Runde hat? Auf der Hompage ist nur ein Höhenprofil ohne genau Hm-angabe..


----------



## USB (30. März 2010)

ca 1000HM pro Runde 



rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Weiß von euch zufällig einer wieviel Höhenmeter eine Runde hat? Auf der Hompage ist nur ein Höhenprofil ohne genau Hm-angabe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (6. April 2010)

Ich hab zwei Frage:

1.) Gibt es unterwegs Getraenke in Trinkflaschen, oder nur im Becher?

2.) Wieviele Verpflegungsstationen gibt es pro Runde?

Ich hab dazu leider keine klaren Angaben auf der Homepage gefunden.

Schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## pirat00 (6. April 2010)

zu 1: die letzten jahre gab es, meines wissen nach, nur becher.

zu 2: es gibt eine verpflegungsstelle.

markus


----------



## Toni172 (6. April 2010)

1 Verpflegung unterwegs und eine bei der Zieldurchfahrt.


----------



## Wave (10. April 2010)

Mir graut es...die letzten drei Jahre immer die kleine Runde gefahren und grad zum ersten Mal für die 80km angemeldet


----------



## rhoen-biker (10. April 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> Mir graut es...die letzten drei Jahre immer die kleine Runde gefahren und grad zum ersten Mal für die 80km angemeldet



Du schaffst das schon...


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. April 2010)

Wie sieht die Strecke denn so aus? Halbwegs trocken, oder noch feucht? War jemand die letzten Tage auf der Strecke unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kellerwald (12. April 2010)

War am vorletzen Sonntag auf der Strecke. Weder trocken noch feucht, aber noch einige Bäume im Weg. Weis aber nicht genau ob dieses Jahr diese Strecke gefahren wird. Mußte über etwa 10 Bäume steigen. Erste Stelle war am Wüstegarten das Steilstück (Drei Bäume). Der Rest vereinzelt auf den Rückewegen. Vielleicht sind die Bäume letzte Woche geräumt worden, oder die Streckenführung ist anders. Keine Ahnung. War jemand dieses Wochenende auf der Strecke?


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. April 2010)

Kellerwald schrieb:


> War am vorletzen Sonntag auf der Strecke. Weder trocken noch feucht, aber noch einige Bäume im Weg. Weis aber nicht genau ob dieses Jahr diese Strecke gefahren wird. Mußte über etwa 10 Bäume steigen. Erste Stelle war am Wüstegarten das Steilstück (Drei Bäume). Der Rest vereinzelt auf den Rückewegen. Vielleicht sind die Bäume letzte Woche geräumt worden, oder die Streckenführung ist anders. Keine Ahnung. War jemand dieses Wochenende auf der Strecke?



Na, da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Bäume weg oder die Strecke anders ist, denn ich hab keine Lust das Tandem über 10 Bäume zu tragen!


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. April 2010)

Laut Wetterbericht bleibt es in Nordhessen bis einschließlich Sonntag trocken. Der Wind tut sein übriges. Sogar bei uns im Spessart war es bis Sonntag als der Regen kam fast staubtrocken.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Giuliano.B (13. April 2010)

Bin mal sau gespannt. Hatte den ganzen Winter nichts Radspezifisches gemacht sondenr nur Rehamäßig. Heute mal ´ne Marathondistanz abgespult im Schlamm und es ging eigendlich. Am Sonntag heißt es kämpfen und erstmal gucken wo ich überhaupt noch steh. Freu mich aber das es jetzt wieder los geht


----------



## onkel_c (14. April 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Laut Wetterbericht bleibt es in Nordhessen bis einschließlich Sonntag trocken. Der Wind tut sein übriges. Sogar bei uns im Spessart war es bis Sonntag als der Regen kam fast staubtrocken.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



In Nordhessen ist's nie wirklich trocken! Und wenn es nur tröppelt, das wird schon ...


----------



## Kellerwald (14. April 2010)

Im Moment regnet es hier Bindfäden.


----------



## fritzbox (14. April 2010)

Kellerwald schrieb:


> Im Moment regnet es hier Bindfäden.



Dann staubt es auch nicht so


----------



## Kellerwald (14. April 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Dann staubt es auch nicht so



Und das ist gut.


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. April 2010)

Kellerwald schrieb:


> Und das ist gut.



Nun ja, solange nicht der Schlamm so hochspritzt wir vor 2 Jahren ists OK, ich mags lieber halbwegs trocken - stauben muss es aber wirklich nicht!


----------



## Hebus (14. April 2010)

Hm,
ich hoffe mal, dass ich bis So wieder fit bin. Hab mir am Mo ein paar leicht dicke Mandeln eingefangen 
Das Rennen soll doch fuer mich ein Test werden, wie gut ich durch den Winter gekommen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. April 2010)

Kellerwald schrieb:


> Im Moment regnet es hier Bindfäden.



Zum :kotz:

Ich staube mein Bike lieber ab, Schlammschlachten hab ich echt genug geschlagen in meinem Leben 

Aber es soll die nächsten Tage definitiv trocken bleiben. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ab morgen unter 20%  Gilserberg ist nicht Willingen!

@wave
Wenn du nicht den Fehler wie ca. 90% der 80km-Starter machst und gleich zu Beginn losstichst wie ein Bekloppter dann klappt das schon. Andererseits, lass die anderen ruhig davonziehen, spätestens auf der zweiten Runde beginnt wie immer das große Sterben und du kannst viele einkassieren   

@all
Freue mich schon, zumal ich letztes Jahr verletzungsbedingt nicht dabei war wie sonst üblich.


----------



## Hebus (15. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht den Fehler wie ca. 90% der 80km-Starter machst und gleich zu Beginn losstichst wie ein Bekloppter dann klappt das schon. Andererseits, lass die anderen ruhig davonziehen, spätestens auf der zweiten Runde beginnt wie immer das große Sterben und du kannst viele einkassieren



Oh ja, das musste ich erstmal schmerzvoll lernen, dass man die anderen ziehen lassen muss und nicht gleich am Start die haelfte seiner Koerner verschiessen darf UND auch nicht muss. 
Ist aber ne ziemliche Kopfsache... Hat mich bis jetzt jedes mal Ueberwindung gekostet. Mal schauen, obs dieses Jahr immernoch so ist. 

Wenns ein bissel schlammig wird, dann soll mir das auch recht sein. Ich hab das Gefuehl, dass ich bessere Platzierungen erreiche, wenn das Gelaende/Untergrund schwieriger ist. Andererseits machts bei gutem Wetter, Sonnenschein und trockenem Boden natuerlich mehr Spass.


----------



## bikeorama (16. April 2010)

Hallo,

krankheitsbedingt kann ich am Sonntag nicht starten. Deshalb hätte ich ein Startplatz abzugeben (30). Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte schnellstmöglich melden, damit ich den noch übertragen lassen kann.

Viele Grüße
Bo


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. April 2010)

Gibt es wirklich niemanden aus der Ecke der mal berichten kann in welchem Zustand die Strecke ist?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Adrenalino (17. April 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich niemanden aus der Ecke der mal berichten kann in welchem Zustand die Strecke ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Soviel ich weiß hats da oben das letzte mal Mittwoch abend geregnet. Seit gestern früh ist es in ganz Hessen sonnig, trocken und sehr windig, zudem soll es heute und morgen schön mild werden - 16 bis 20°! Das sollte reichen um für richtig trockene Verhältnisse zu sorgen 

Es wird definitiv keine Schlammschlacht geben!


----------



## Norbert 36 (17. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,
ich suche verzweifelt die GPS Daten der 40er Runde ... Hat jemand einen Link für mich ?
Danke Norbert


----------



## USB (17. April 2010)

@N. aus U. die brauchst du nicht Wir sind doch bei dir 

Das Wetter wird wird super 

Jetzt noch die obligatorische Frage die sich ja viele immer wieder stellen
kurz vor so einem Rennen .

*Soll ich das Fully oder das HT nehmen ..... *

" duck un wech " 

Gruss
USB



Norbert 36 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich suche verzweifelt die GPS Daten der 40er Runde ... Hat jemand einen Link für mich ?
> Danke Norbert


----------



## Adrenalino (17. April 2010)

USB schrieb:


> @N. aus U. die brauchst du nicht Wir sind doch bei dir
> 
> Das Wetter wird wird super
> 
> ...



Ja genau!!!!! Reichen 160mm Hinterbau für die Monsterabfahrten im Kellerwald.
Und welche Reifen wirst du aufziehen


----------



## USB (17. April 2010)

.... reichen die BigBettys in 2,4 oder lieber doch MuddyMary 2,5 fragen
über fragen ick bin " **** & fertisch" würde Narumol sagen

" mich gleich wegschmeiss " 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ja genau!!!!! Reichen 160mm Hinterbau für die Monsterabfahrten im Kellerwald.
> Und welche Reifen wirst du aufziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kellerwald (17. April 2010)

Norbert 36 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich suche verzweifelt die GPS Daten der 40er Runde ... Hat jemand einen Link für mich ?
> Danke Norbert




http://www.gps-kassel.de/touren/index.php?typ=mbmarathon

Stecke von 2007. Wie die morgen aussieht weis ich nicht
am 5.4 lagen noch Bäume auf der Stecke.


----------



## fritzbox (17. April 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich niemanden aus der Ecke der mal berichten kann in welchem Zustand die Strecke ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Recht frisch wird es werden morgen früh zum Start


----------



## Norbert 36 (17. April 2010)

@ USB 



Ich werde das kleine schwarze nehmen...


----------



## Adrenalino (17. April 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Recht frisch wird es werden morgen früh zum Start



Ou ja, als ich heut früh mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren bin war es so  trotz Sonne......kurz/kurz wohl eher net.......

Reifenfrage : da würde ich doch ganz klar zum POINT BIG FOOT in 2,6 besser noch in 3,0 plädieren, alles andere macht im Kellerwald doch keinen Sinn


----------



## Adrenalino (17. April 2010)

Kellerwald schrieb:


> am 5.4 lagen noch Bäume auf der Stecke.



Da werden Rampen drangebaut und wir hüpfen drüber


----------



## Kellerwald (17. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Da werden Rampen drangebaut und wir hüpfen drüber



Gut zu wissen da macht2.6 oder 3.0 Sinn.

Aber welches Profil? Nass, Trocken oder Staubtrocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (17. April 2010)

Kellerwald schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen da macht2.6 oder 3.0 Sinn.
> 
> Aber welches Profil? Nass, Trocken oder Staubtrocken?



Eher trocken. Da aber noch ein paar Schlammlöcher da sein werden wirst du um Reifenwechsel on Trail nicht drum rum kommen  denn wie willst du sonst die Strecke bewältigen??? 

Also ist noch ein Rucksack angesagt in dem die Wechselreifen transportiert werden.


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. April 2010)

Habt ihr heute morgen alle zusammen eine Clown gefrühstückt oder ist es die Angst vor morgen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Giuliano.B (17. April 2010)

Drooooogääääääään 

Aber mir graut es auch davor mir morgen in der Startaufstellung den Arsch abzufrieren. Wenn ich mich zu warm anziehe dehydriere ich bestimmt und werde einen qualvollen Tot sterben.........

Wir brauchen Gridgirls die sich an uns kuscheln am Start.

Rachel! Ich will ein Kind von dir.......


----------



## Hebus (17. April 2010)

Aber mal ernsthaft, was gedenkt ihr so morgen anzuziehen? Ich dachte so an kurze Hose und Kurzarmtrikot mit Armlingen. Windweste?


----------



## Kellerwald (17. April 2010)

Das kleine Schwarze wird reichlich kalt am Start.
Man sollte eine Wegschmeissdecke am Start haben. 
Denke kurze Hose lange Arme.


----------



## Adrenalino (17. April 2010)

Hebus schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft, was gedenkt ihr so morgen anzuziehen? Ich dachte so an kurze Hose und Kurzarmtrikot mit Armlingen. Windweste?



Armlinge auf alle Fälle, und da ich alter Mann so empfindlich an den Knien bin auch Knielinge 

Windweste bin ich noch am überlegen.......

Angst habsch keine. Ich kenn die Strecke in-und auswendig und weiß meine Kräfte einzuteilen


----------



## Giuliano.B (17. April 2010)

Ich werde wohl kurze Hose, Kurzarmtrikot für drunter und ein Langarmtrikot für drüber anziehen. Da kann man zur Not das lange Trikot bissl aufmachen. Zu aller Not anstatt des langen Trikots halt die Jacke. Frisch + auch noch Wind ist sehr kagge


----------



## Rumas (17. April 2010)

kurz-kurz, evtl. mit Armlinge... wird kurz vorm Start entschieden, aber ich muss ja auch erst um 10 Uhr los...

lieber vorm Start etwas frieren als unterwegs den Hitzetot sterben...


----------



## fritzbox (17. April 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> kurz-kurz, evtl. mit Armlinge... wird kurz vorm Start entschieden, aber ich muss ja auch erst um 10 Uhr los...
> 
> lieber vorm Start etwas frieren als unterwegs den Hitzetot sterben...



Bei nur 40km stirbt man keinen Hitzetod


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. April 2010)

Dreiviertelhose, Langes Unterhemd und langes Trikot. Nordhessen-> Ich denke mal 10Uhr 6-7°. 11.35Uhr Ziel 40Km  10-11°. Da fahr ich definitiv nicht kurz/kurz. Ich will mir ja beim ersten Wettkampf nicht schon die Krätze holen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (17. April 2010)

Muss erkältungsbedingt absagen.  

LG
Philipp


----------



## Adrenalino (18. April 2010)

Wieder da. Unterwegs Magenprobleme der übelsten Sorte bekommen, trotzdem die 80 zu Ende gebracht. Zeit und Platzierung indiskutabel  und vom gekränkten Ego wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. Und dabei waren es derart ideale Bedingungen!!! Genau mein Wetter und die Streckenverhältnisse waren auch supi.

Egal, abhaken und nach vorne schauen


----------



## fritzbox (18. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wieder da. Unterwegs Magenprobleme der übelsten Sorte bekommen, trotzdem die 80 zu Ende gebracht. Zeit und Platzierung indiskutabel  und vom gekränkten Ego wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. Und dabei waren es derart ideale Bedingungen!!! *Genau mein Wetter und die Streckenverhältnisse waren auch supi.*
> 
> Egal, abhaken und nach vorne schauen



Ja das waren heute perfekte Bedingungen ,leider hatte ich gleich einen Platten


----------



## Adrenalino (18. April 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ja das waren heute perfekte Bedingungen ,leider hatte ich gleich einen Platten



Ach stimmt, zu meinen Magenproblemen mit Übelkeit kamen noch ZWEI Platten   :kotz:

Wie gut daß ich immer zwei Schläuche mitnehme. 

Konntest du trotzdem weiterfahn?


----------



## fritzbox (18. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, zu meinen Magenproblemen mit Übelkeit kamen noch ZWEI Platten   :kotz:
> 
> Wie gut daß ich immer zwei Schläuche mitnehme.
> 
> Konntest du trotzdem weiterfahn?



Hatt ja einen Ersatzschlauch dabei nur die Dreckskartusche hat nicht so den gewünschten Druck aufgebaut so das ich nur 1,5Bar drin hatte und das vor der ersten Downhillpassage 
Meine Servicefrau hatte natürlich einen Ersatzschlauch  noch dabei den sie mir auf dem Teerstück vor der ersten Zieldurchfahrt gab und ein freundlicher Holländer hat mir den Reifen mit einer Standpumpe ordentlich aufgepump so das ich die letzten 2 Runden auch noch fahren konnte .


----------



## Giuliano.B (18. April 2010)

Bin auch vorhin heim gekommen. Bin sehr zufrieden. Bin sogar ´nen tick fitter als ich letztes Jahr aufgehört habe. Im Winter konnte ich wegen Reha nix für´s Rad machen. für die 40km bin ich 2.12h gefahren. Bin ich zufrieden.

Bei der Ankuft oben war allerdings schon ein Toter zu beklagen.Alles auch voll mit Blut gewesen


----------



## fritzbox (18. April 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Bin auch vorhin heim gekommen. Bin sehr zufrieden. Bin sogar ´nen tick fitter als ich letztes Jahr aufgehört habe. Im Winter konnte ich wegen Reha nix für´s Rad machen. für die 40km bin ich 2.12h gefahren. Bin ich zufrieden.
> 
> Bei der Ankuft oben war allerdings schon ein Toter zu beklagen.Alles auch voll mit Blut gewesen


----------



## Rumas (18. April 2010)

Bin auch wieder da und es lief gar nicht so schlecht, nur für meinen Teamkollegen leider nicht, Sturz in der Abfahrt und mit Verdacht auf Schlüsselbeinbruch ins Krankenhaus....

unglaublich das bei dem Wetter und Temperaturen noch so viele mit teils langer Hose und  Langarmtrikot oder Weste unterwegs waren...


----------



## Hebus (18. April 2010)

Ich hatte mit ganz ueblen Kraempfen zu schaffen. War bei der zweiten Runde kurz vorm aufgeben. Die Zeit ist so lala.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (18. April 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Bei der Ankuft oben war allerdings schon ein Toter zu beklagen.Alles auch voll mit Blut gewesen
> QUOTE]
> 
> ich hab mich noch gewundert wer da sein bike vor dem rennen noch putzt!


----------



## Giuliano.B (18. April 2010)

Hatte zum Glück Duschgel und Mineralwasser dabei *gg*.

@ Rumas. Was kam jetzt bei raus?

Hab im Ziel auch jemanden mit fremden Rad gesehen bei dem Ober und Unterrohr kurz vorm Steuerrohr abgerissen waren


----------



## USB (18. April 2010)

joo, bin auch zurück , die Einführungsrunde bei den 80/120 war
ja wohl das letzte viel zu langsam. 2 Min auf oder an der Brücke angestanden . 

Trotzdem mit 3H33min auf den 80zig obwohl mir in der 2ten Runde
die " Felle " weggeschwommen sind bin ich sehr zufrieden Verbesserung
zum letzten Jahr 33min.

Gruss
USB


----------



## Adrenalino (18. April 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder da und es lief gar nicht so schlecht, nur für meinen Teamkollegen leider nicht, Sturz in der Abfahrt und mit Verdacht auf Schlüsselbeinbruch ins Krankenhaus....
> 
> unglaublich das bei dem Wetter und Temperaturen noch so viele mit teils langer Hose und  Langarmtrikot oder Weste unterwegs waren...



Beinlinge, Armlinge und Weste hab ich ziemlich schnell abgelegt und bei der Zieldurchfahrt unserem Betreuer hingeworfen. Beim einfahren morgens sind mir noch die Hände abgefroren, unterwegs wurde es dann recht schnell warm!
@Guilano.B
 Das arme Vieh......


----------



## fritzbox (18. April 2010)

USB schrieb:


> joo, bin auch zurück ,* die Einführungsrunde bei den 80/120 war
> ja wohl das letzte viel zu langsam. 2 Min auf oder an der Brücke angestanden . *
> 
> Trotzdem mit 3H33min auf den 80zig obwohl mir in der 2ten Runde
> ...



Die Zeit lief aber erst nach der Einführungsrunde ,hast aber recht das Tempo war sehr langsam gewählt so das man mehr mit Bremsen beschäftigt war als mit Treten


----------



## Giuliano.B (18. April 2010)

Das Vieh hat auch noch voll gequält geguckt ;(

Auch bei den 40ern war die Einführungsrunde sau langsam. Hatte Angst das einer von hinten in mich einschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (18. April 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hatt ja einen Ersatzschlauch dabei nur die Dreckskartusche hat nicht so den gewünschten Druck aufgebaut so das ich nur 1,5Bar drin hatte und das vor der ersten Downhillpassage
> Meine Servicefrau hatte natürlich einen Ersatzschlauch  noch dabei den sie mir auf dem Teerstück vor der ersten Zieldurchfahrt gab und ein freundlicher Holländer hat mir den Reifen mit einer Standpumpe ordentlich aufgepump so das ich die letzten 2 Runden auch noch fahren konnte .



Dort hat es recht viele erwischt. Mich leider auch. Irgendetwas war da vorher wohl im frischen Schotter versteckt. Ich habe allerdings zu allem Überfluss die Mutter vom Schnellspanner verloren. Damit war es dann für mich vorbei. Hab bis zum nächsten posten fast 1h gebraucht. Musste die zwei recht engen Abfahrten laufen. Und da ich niemanden stören wollte musste ich recht oft ins Gebüsch.
War insgesamt schon ärgerlich. Aber besser als im Krankenwagen zu liegen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Lapierrer (18. April 2010)

Gibts denn irgendwo schon ergebnislisten??


----------



## USB (18. April 2010)

klar....

http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20100418641885





Lapierrer schrieb:


> Gibts denn irgendwo schon ergebnislisten??


----------



## fritzbox (18. April 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Dort hat es recht viele erwischt. Mich leider auch. *Irgendetwas war da vorher wohl im frischen Schotter versteckt.* Ich habe allerdings zu allem Überfluss die Mutter vom Schnellspanner verloren. Damit war es dann für mich vorbei. Hab bis zum nächsten posten fast 1h gebraucht. Musste die zwei recht engen Abfahrten laufen. Und da ich niemanden stören wollte musste ich recht oft ins Gebüsch.
> War insgesamt schon ärgerlich. Aber besser als im Krankenwagen zu liegen.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Das Gefühl hatte ich auch kurz nach der Kurve war auf einmal die Luft weg ,ein Durschlag konnte es nicht sein .
Muss mir morgen mal den alten Schlauch anschauen.
Der Rocket Ron war ja auch nagelneu 

Ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn man  irgendwohin fährt und nicht ins Ziel kommt .
Da ist bei dem tollen Wetter der halbe Sonntag rum und man ist fast keinen Km gefahren .


----------



## USB (18. April 2010)

.... RocketRon mit Schlauch geht gar nicht . Tubless funzt aber alles andere ist Schrott . Jedenfalls wenn man richtig fährt ;-)

Nicht das jetzt irgendwelche " Waldheiniautobahnfahrer kommen ".

Hatte ihn auf dem T-bike 3x pilatt auf Schotter in 5 Tagen da hab
ich es sein lassen .

Gruss



fritzbox schrieb:


> Das Gefühl hatte ich auch kurz nach der Kurve war auf einmal die Luft weg ,ein Durschlag konnte es nicht sein .
> Muss mir morgen mal den alten Schlauch anschauen.
> Der Rocket Ron war ja auch nagelneu
> 
> ...


----------



## Kellerwald (19. April 2010)

War schön und hat Spaß gemacht.
Doch wie sagt man:  "Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen"
Wünsch Euch allen eine Gute Saison, bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruß
Kellerwald


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2010)

Moin!

War echt nett bei euch  Aber nächstes Jahr wiederkommen ist wohl nicht, so gut wird das Wetter nie wieder 

Robert


----------



## Moorlog (19. April 2010)

War ein schönes Rennen, top Wetter!
Geb es zu, ich war einer mit Langarmtrikot, aber muß sagen, es ging! 

Ok, bin auch nur die 40 Runde gefahren.

Was mir so auf viel am Anfang, hätte etwas mehr toitoi geben können, für die vielen Teilnehmer, da war ja bis kurz vor Start, Schlange stehen angesagt. 

Aber wie gesagt, der Rest war Top, und ich hatte Glück, bin ohne Schaden durchgekommen.


----------



## powderJO (19. April 2010)

stimmt. war echt nett. schönes rennen, passable zeit trotz start von fast ganz hinten und kaputt ging auch nix. und das brot ist lecker. 

schade @ robert - hatte vergessen, dass du auch da bist, hätte man sich ja tatsächlich mal treffen können...


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> .... und das brot ist lecker.



Und reicht für mehere Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (19. April 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und reicht für mehere Tage...



erkenntnis des tages: ich fresse zuviel. meins war nämlich gestern abend schon platt...


----------



## SCHEIBE (3. Januar 2011)

...und  wer  ist  2011  dabei?Mein  letzter  Start  war  2002 , damals  war   Wetter  auch  traumchaft!


----------



## fritzbox (3. Januar 2011)

SCHEIBE schrieb:


> ...und  wer  ist  2011  dabei?Mein  letzter  Start  war  2004 , damals  war   Wetter  auch  traumchaft!



Ich


----------



## USB (3. Januar 2011)

ich auch  Die letzten zwei Jahre war das Wetter top . Vor "drei " eher weniger 



fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich


----------



## r19andre (4. Januar 2011)

Tach,

wann ist denn der Termin? Finde da noch nix.

Andre


----------



## Kellerwald (4. Januar 2011)

Ich ebenso.


----------



## Sauron1977 (4. Januar 2011)

17.4.


----------



## rhoen-biker (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei, Mittelstrecke U23 =D


----------



## powderJO (5. Januar 2011)

17.04. könnte sich bei mir auch ausgehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (7. Januar 2011)

Nach dem mir mein Doc bis März eine Laufpause verordnet hat und danach maximal 40 km pro Woche möglich sind möchte ich es gern mal mit einem MTB-Marathon versuchen.
Was sollte auf dem Tacho stehen um die 80km erhobenen Hauptes zu überstehen?
Zur Zeit geht hier in Nord-Mittelhessen kaum was.
Ich versuche mit 3x 90 Rollenminuten in der Woche und ein paar Radwegkilometern die Kondition aus meiner Läuferzeit zu behalten.

Technisch scheint der Kellerwald ja nicht so anspruchsvoll sein, was mir entgegen käme.

Sollte ich dämliche Fragen stellen bitte nicht gleich den Arschvoll Smilie rausholen.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (7. Januar 2011)

Für die 80km würde ich 4h anpeilen. Das ist ne recht ordentlich Zeit beim Kellerwald.


----------



## USB (7. Januar 2011)

Kommt immer darauf an , welche Erwartungen du hast . Ich 
war letztes Jahr mit 3H33min sehr zufrieden . Mit 3H45min hatte ich gerechnet. Das Jahr zuvor waren es 4H06min 

Dieses Jahr werde ich es mal wieder auf der 40iger" probieren " .

Klar schwer ist die Strecke z.B. gegen Siedelsbrunn 75/1500hm wirklich nicht ,aber die 2050Hm bei der Mittelstrecke wollen doch gefahren werden. Ist halt da auch noch Anfang der Saison. 

Gruss 



mäcpomm schrieb:


> Nach dem mir mein Doc bis März eine Laufpause verordnet hat und danach maximal 40 km pro Woche möglich sind möchte ich es gern mal mit einem MTB-Marathon versuchen.
> Was sollte auf dem Tacho stehen um die 80km erhobenen Hauptes zu überstehen?
> Zur Zeit geht hier in Nord-Mittelhessen kaum was.
> Ich versuche mit 3x 90 Rollenminuten in der Woche und ein paar Radwegkilometern die Kondition aus meiner Läuferzeit zu behalten.
> ...


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (7. Januar 2011)

@mäcpomm:
Also insgesamt ist die Strecke ziemlich schnell wegen dem hohen Anteil an Forstautobahnen... Selbst die Abfahrten sind ziemlich leicht zu überweltigen. Für die Mitteldistanz machst du locker 3,5 h ich kenn dich zwar nicht aber ich glaub an dich 

Schade dass wieder alles aufeinmal ist werde leider an dem Tag beim Harz MTB CUP starten...


----------



## mäcpomm (7. Januar 2011)

@ USB 
Was ist an meinem Beitrag so besonders, daß Du ihn als Signatur verwendest? 

Die Ständergeschichte ist würdig in der Sig "verewigt" zu werden. Aber meine unschuldige Frage?

@CubeBiker90
Du verarscht mich doch nicht, oder??? Ich habe die 11 Seiten Thread gelesen und auch in die Ergebnislisten geschaut.

@all 
Ich werde 43 und mache seit 7-8 Jahren Ausdauersport.


----------



## USB (7. Januar 2011)

@mäcpomm, 

habe doch nur zitiert  nicht Signiert  Warum auch ! 

Für meine 3,5 Std hatte ich letztes Jahr bis zum Kellerwaldrennen ca 3500Km in den Beinen auch 40+


Gruss





mäcpomm schrieb:


> @ USB
> Was ist an meinem Beitrag so besonders, daß Du ihn als Signatur verwendest?
> 
> Die Ständergeschichte ist würdig in der Sig "verewigt" zu werden. Aber meine unschuldige Frage?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. Januar 2011)

3.30 ist schon ordentlich. die strecke ist zwar schnell und technisch einfach, aber mal eben so nur ne knappe halbe stunde über dem overall-sieger zu bleiben, ist für einen ersten marathon ne ordentliche ansage. 

weiß eigentlich jemadn, ob es die bescheuerte einführungsrunde wieder geben wird? ist gefährlicher als der ganze rest-marathon zusammen ...


----------



## USB (7. Januar 2011)

Rischtig , ich glaube auch nicht daran !



powderJO schrieb:


> 3.30 ist schon ordentlich. die strecke ist zwar schnell und technisch einfach, aber mal eben so nur ne knappe halbe stunde über dem overall-sieger zu bleiben, ist für einen ersten marathon ne ordentliche ansage.
> 
> weiß eigentlich jemadn, ob es die bescheuerte einführungsrunde wieder geben wird? ist gefährlicher als der ganze rest-marathon zusammen ...


----------



## ellivetil (21. Januar 2011)

> Der Kellerwald-Bikemarathon in diesem Jahr Auftaktveranstaltung zum erstmals ausgetragenen MTB-Nordhessencup



Hat jemand nähere Infos zu dem MTB-Nordhessencup und evtl. einen Link?


----------



## Domme02 (21. Januar 2011)

solange es keine Juniorenwertung gibt, ist der Marathon leider nichts für mich......schade.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Januar 2011)

auch du wirst älter. 

und am 17.4. bist du sowieso in hellental.


----------



## rhoen-biker (22. Januar 2011)

Dafür gibts ne U23 - Wertung


----------



## El Butre (22. Januar 2011)

ellivetil schrieb:


> Hat jemand nähere Infos zu dem MTB-Nordhessencup und evtl. einen Link?


 
Der Nordhessencup ist eine gemeinsame Wertung der Rennen im Kellerwald,in Zierenberg und in Großalmerode(Bilstein bike marathon)


----------



## epic03 (22. Januar 2011)

El Butre schrieb:


> Der Nordhessencup ist eine gemeinsame Wertung der Rennen im Kellerwald,in Zierenberg und in Großalmerode(Bilstein bike marathon)



Naja ist scho klar, aber gibt es irgendwo noch mehr Infos? 

Und mir hilft dieses Jahr noch nichtmal mehr eine U23 Wertung, ich werd alt  (Beschweren auf hohem Niveau)
Grüsse


----------



## ellivetil (22. Januar 2011)

El Butre schrieb:


> Der Nordhessencup ist eine gemeinsame Wertung der Rennen im Kellerwald,in Zierenberg und in Großalmerode(Bilstein bike marathon)



Über welche Distanzen? Kurz- Mittel oder Lang? Wäre ja auf jeden Fall mal ne interessante Geschichte


----------



## Domme02 (23. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> auch du wirst älter.
> 
> und am 17.4. bist du sowieso in hellental.



stimmt aber wär auch mal cool was anderes zu fahren.

OT: Naja ich werde dieses Jahr fast keine Challenge fahren, da werde ich schon genug neues zu sehen bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

bin mir ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht so sicher.
möchte mal mehr im harz fahren.


----------



## Cornells (23. Januar 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *k_star*
> 
> 
> ...



was ist denn am 17.04 in Schleiden? auch ein Rennen? Falls ihr den X-Duathlon meinen sollte, so ist der schon am 10.4 http://www.eifeler-crossduathlon.de/

Gruß
Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

ich meine hellental im solling.
dort ist immer das auftaktrennen zur challenge4mtb.
http://www.challenge4mtb.de/serie.htm

ein schneller marathon mit 20/40/60km, bzw. 1/2/3 runden.


----------



## epic03 (2. Februar 2011)

Die Anmeldung für den Kellerwald Marathon ist jetzt wohl freigeschaltet, aber neue Infos zum Nordhessencup gibt es keine... 
Ist auch nicht auf dem Anmeldeformular aufgeführt!
Weiß denn irgendwer anders inzwischen mehr?
Grüsse


----------



## ellivetil (2. Februar 2011)

Habe den Link per Mail erhalten:

www.mtb-nordhessen-cup.de

Ist aber wohl noch nicht vollständig.


----------



## onkel_c (3. Februar 2011)

ellivetil schrieb:


> Über welche Distanzen? Kurz- Mittel oder Lang? ...



der nordhessencup über alle distanzen.
die rohloff champignon wertung über die mittlere!


----------



## onkel_c (3. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-nordhessencup.de/77/


----------



## mäcpomm (24. März 2011)

Wer ist schon angemeldet?


----------



## Moorlog (24. März 2011)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoen-biker (24. März 2011)

Kann es sein, dass es dieses Jahr keine U23 Klasse mehr gibt?


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2011)

Ich


----------



## Benji (24. März 2011)

ich och.

b


----------



## Sauron1977 (25. März 2011)

Ich


----------



## powderJO (25. März 2011)

ich wohl auch. wenn keine schlammschlacht droht...


----------



## Kellerwald (27. März 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (31. März 2011)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich



Wie Du auch??  Ich binge einen Grill mit!


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. März 2011)

Von mir aus schon kommenden Sonntag


----------



## Kastel67 (31. März 2011)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Von mir aus schon kommenden Sonntag




Da bin ich morgens auf einer Taufe und Abends in Dortmund auf der Uni. Habe dem Chef aber schon bescheid gesagt und der Jo backt einen Kuchen!


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. März 2011)

Lecker !!!


----------



## huber80 (4. April 2011)

Ich werde dran teil nehmen


----------



## rhoen-biker (4. April 2011)

jetzt weiß ich ja wer alles da sein wird...


----------



## mäcpomm (4. April 2011)

Ich habe Muffensausen.....


----------



## powderJO (5. April 2011)

weiß eigentlich jemand, ob es dieses mal startblöcke geben wird? war letztes jahr etwas suboptimal von ganz hinten loszufahren. nach der einführungsrunde war das rennen schon gegessen. müsste dann also diesmal noch früher aus den federn, um rechtzeitiger vor dem start dazusein...


----------



## Sauron1977 (11. April 2011)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
ich suche noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit von Samstag auf Sonntag. Kennt jemand eine Pension oder Ähnliches, die noch ein Zimmer frei haben?
Kann auch in näherer Umgebung sein (ca. 10km).


----------



## hefra (11. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich jemand, ob es dieses mal startblöcke geben wird? war letztes jahr etwas suboptimal von ganz hinten loszufahren. nach der einführungsrunde war das rennen schon gegessen. müsste dann also diesmal noch früher aus den federn, um rechtzeitiger vor dem start dazusein...



So wie ich das sehe gibt es keine Startblöcke, da ich tendenziell spät in die Staraufstellung komme heißt das auf Straße durchs Feld flügen und im Gelände dann irgendeinen Zug finden. So wild ist das auch nicht, aber zugegeben es nervt etwas und kostet unnötig Körner.
Eigentlich ist es auch egal, ich sehe das Rennen nur als Saisonvorbereitung, vor Mai war ich noch nie schnell unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfrog (11. April 2011)

Hey,

irgendwie musste ich grade feststellen, dass ich auch noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit suche !
Wenn noch jemand was hat, einfach melden. Gebe mich eig. mit vielem zufrieden =)!

Gruß

Julian


----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich jemand, ob es dieses mal startblöcke geben wird? war letztes jahr etwas suboptimal von ganz hinten loszufahren. nach der einführungsrunde war das rennen schon gegessen. müsste dann also diesmal noch früher aus den federn, um rechtzeitiger vor dem start dazusein...



Wie gut, dass ich es eh nicht eilig habe


----------



## powderJO (11. April 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es auch egal, ich sehe das Rennen nur als Saisonvorbereitung, vor Mai war ich noch nie schnell unterwegs



geht mir eigentlich auch so. aber hintem im feld rum zu fahren war in der einführungsrunden trotz angezogener handbremse nicht ganz ungefährlich fand ich ...




			
				Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut, dass ich es eh nicht eilig habe



dieses jahr wird's bei mir auch nicht so eilig werden wie sonst - fehlt einiges an training. aber kellerwald fahre ich eh nur wegen des leckeren brots mit


----------



## Kastel67 (11. April 2011)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mein Haus dabei habe. Nachmittags einmal die Runde abfahren, Abends grillen, auf brandneuen Kaltschaummatratzen schlafen und morgens in aller Ruhe ausschlafen ... wenn die Holländer es zulassen.




Gruß k67


----------



## Sauron1977 (12. April 2011)

Mmhhh...wie wird das Wetter? Eure Prognosen? War doch so schön die ganze Zeit...am Ende doch wieder Schlammschlacht?


----------



## Trailfrog (12. April 2011)

Ja =) so einen bräucht ich auch! Und Grillen hört sich auch gut an!

hehe


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. April 2011)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Mmhhh...wie wird das Wetter? Eure Prognosen? War doch so schön die ganze Zeit...am Ende doch wieder Schlammschlacht?



Klick mal hier http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/hessen/wetter-gilserberg/17753378
Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Beobachte auch schon die ganze Zeit das Wetter. Habe zwei Stunden Anreise. Das mach ich nur bei besserem Wetter.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Sauron1977 (12. April 2011)

Bei mir sinds nur eineinhalb Stunden Anfahrt.
Aber ich hab auch schon bezahlt, führt also kein Weg mehr dran vorbei und das ist auch gut so. Ist auch mit Schlamm mal wieder ganz lustig (zumindest wenn man im Nachhinein dran zurückdenkt)


----------



## zoli325 (12. April 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle, mich würde interessieren ob es Flaschen zu Tauschen an den Verpflegungsstationen gibt, bin letztes Jahr noch mit Camelback gefahren und hab nicht darauf geachtet!! Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (12. April 2011)

zoli325 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle, mich würde interessieren ob es Flaschen zu Tauschen an den Verpflegungsstationen gibt, bin letztes Jahr noch mit Camelback gefahren und hab nicht darauf geachtet!! Danke!!!


 
Nein!


----------



## Sauron1977 (12. April 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Nein!



Doof!


----------



## powderJO (12. April 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mein Haus dabei habe. Nachmittags einmal die Runde abfahren, Abends grillen, auf brandneuen Kaltschaummatratzen schlafen und morgens in aller Ruhe ausschlafen ... wenn die Holländer es zulassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kastel67 (12. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


>


 
Lach nicht! Die Lage ist ERNST!


----------



## Kellerwald (12. April 2011)

Trailfrog schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> irgendwie musste ich grade feststellen, dass ich auch noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit suche !
> Wenn noch jemand was hat, einfach melden. Gebe mich eig. mit vielem zufrieden =)!
> ...





Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> ich suche noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit von Samstag auf Sonntag. Kennt jemand eine Pension oder Ähnliches, die noch ein Zimmer frei haben?
> Kann auch in näherer Umgebung sein (ca. 10km).



13 km von Gilserberg entfernt in ruhiger Lage für anspruchslose


----------



## USB (12. April 2011)

moin moin ,

" Superwetter " am Sonntag . Freu mich auf´s 1te Rennen 2011 

Bin für 2 Runden gemeldet 


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (13. April 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Lach nicht! Die Lage ist ERNST!




ich find das super, ehrlich. erspart die lästige suche nach günstigen pensionen und erinnert auch auch an die anfangstage der marathon-szene als alle noch gecampt, gegrillt und gefeiert haben ...


----------



## mountainbike (14. April 2011)

kann jemand sagen ob es flaschenservice gibt und an welchen km-punkten verpflegungsstellen sind?

danke  -  wäre super


----------



## Kastel67 (14. April 2011)

mountainbike schrieb:


> kann jemand sagen ob es flaschenservice gibt und an welchen km-punkten verpflegungsstellen sind?
> 
> danke  -  wäre super



Wurde zwar erst 4 Beiträge vorher beantwortet .... aber gerne noch einmal.

Es gibt keinen Trinkflaschenservice ... zumindest die letzten Jahre nicht. 

Es gibt zwei Verpflegungstellen. Eine im Startzielbereich für die 80er/120er und eine so bei km 25 oder so ... also relativ spät. Ist aber der Vorsorgung mit Trinkwasser geschuldet (laut Orga). Die Verpflegung ist direkt nach einer Abfahrt hinter einem 90° rechts Knick.


----------



## mountainbike (14. April 2011)

upsa - hab ich übersehen, aber vielen dank


----------



## Kastel67 (16. April 2011)

Alsoooooooooooo ich bin jetzt vor Ort. Strecke ist staubtrocken  ... aber es ist schei*** kalt hier. Also morgen kurz/kurz mit Knie- und Ärmlingen. Eventuell 

Gruß k67


----------



## mountainbike (16. April 2011)

perfekt, super! danke!


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. April 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Alsoooooooooooo ich bin jetzt vor Ort. Strecke ist staubtrocken  ... aber es ist schei*** kalt hier. Also morgen kurz/kurz mit Knie- und Ärmlingen. Eventuell
> 
> Gruß k67



Starrgabeltauglich ? (Federgabel grad keine passende im Keller...) mein letzter Einsatz auf der Strecke ist etwas her...

Joe


----------



## mäcpomm (16. April 2011)

Machbar ja denke ich. Die Frage ist wie schnell willst Du die Trails runter?
Ich kenne zwar die alte Strecke nicht aber laut Guide auf der Proberunde heute Mittag sind ein paar Trails dazu gekommen.


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (17. April 2011)

so, wieder daheim. war schon lustig, das ganze (bin die 40er gefahren)...


also zur starrgabel: nen bekannter is auch die 40er mit starrgabel gefahren und der meint: "nie wieder!". das sagt er aber eigendlilch nach jeder tour


----------



## powderJO (17. April 2011)

auch schon (länger) wieder zu hause. wieder mal suboptimaler startplatz von ganz hinten  = keine schnellen gruppen im rennen = verdammt viel alleine im wind. für das erste vorbereitungsrennen lief's aber dennoch nicht schlecht. strecke war schnell und staubig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. April 2011)

Ich fand die neuen Streckenabschnitte ganz spaßig(auch wenn es den ein oder anderen gelegt hat).
Auf die Zeiten hatte es auf jeden Fall Einfluß, sie sind ca. 5-10min. langsamer geworden.


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. April 2011)

Auch ich bin wieder zurück.
Warum macht man so etwas eigentlich Fast 200Km Anfahrt am Sonntagmorgen. Aber na ja.
War auch für mich das erste Rennen dieses Jahr. Das sind 40km genug.
Ganz trocken war die Strecke aber nicht. Waren zwar nur zwei Stellen. Aber mein Bike ist trotzdem ziemlich verdreckt. Letztes Jahr hatte ich nach 20km eine Reifenpanne und hab dann während dem Schlauch montieren die Mutter vom Schnellspanner verloren. Bin also dieses Jahr das erste Mal durchgekommen. Die Strecke ist für die Jahreszeit perfekt. Zumindest für mich. War bisher kaum im Wald unterwegs.
Leider bin ich mit dem Zielbereich nicht zurechtgekommen. Habe irgendwie nur die Schilder mit 2/3. Runde gesehen und bin dann auch dahin abgebogen. Ziel stand für mich irgendwie zu weit hinten. Hat auch keiner dort gestanden der einen noch etwas eingewiesen hat. Hat mich dann fast 3min und einige Platzierungen gekostet. Ich hätte mir den Zielbereich vorher mal anschauen sollen. Zeit war aber zu knapp. So war ich dann nach 1h41min im Ziel.
Etwas verbessern könnte man die Beschilderung auf der Strecke. Da mußte ich schon ab und zu abbremsen und schauen wo es lang ging. Speziell auf den letzten 8km.
Aber alles in allem war es eine schöne Veranstaltung .

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Kastel67 (17. April 2011)

... und ich habe die Strecke immer für "unfahrfahrbar" gehalten.

Die Strecke hat durch die neuen Teile echt gewonnen. War zwar echt staubig, aber ich mag das. Als der kurze schlammige Abschnitt kam wusste ich ... gleich kommt die Verpflegungsstelle.  Jedes Jahr das selbe. Die Stelle wird nie trocken.

In der Nacht vom Samstag zum Sonntag sind wohl noch einige Räder geklaut worden. Zwei Stück 10 Meter neben uns, als wir beim grillen waren. Echt frech. Das waren Professionelle.

Gruß k67


----------



## peacher (17. April 2011)

war das eine CTF? Finde keine Ergebnisse.


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (17. April 2011)

peacher schrieb:


> war das eine CTF? Finde keine Ergebnisse.



die ergebnisse gibts hier: http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20110417885485&w=w


----------



## Sauron1977 (18. April 2011)

Kann es sein dass die 80km-Runde 2200 HM waren? Wieviel habt ihr festgehalten?


----------



## mäcpomm (18. April 2011)

Mann war das geil. 
Abgesehen von Krämpfen in der 2. Runde lief es auf meinem ersten Rennen richtig gut. 
Bin sehr zurückhaltend gestartet und konnte auf der ganzen Strecke mein Tempo fahren und viel überholen.
Das war definitiv nicht mein letzter MTB-Marathon.

@Sauron1977
Wir haben auch so um die 2200 gemessen. GPS und barometrisch.


----------



## hefra (18. April 2011)

Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Starrgabel nicht perfekt war. 
War mein erster Start im Kellerwald, aber sicher nicht der letzte. Ich denke nächstes Mal fahre ich 40km mit Hardtail und dann voll Attacke. Die Strecke war echt super, schöne Trails und nicht zu brutale Anstiege, perfekt für den ersten Marathon im Jahr.

Was verbessert werden kann ist die Einführungsrunde, das war nervöser als im ersten C-Klasse Straßenrennen der Saison unglaublich! Warum nicht gleich in den Wald? Bei Vollgas auf der Landstraße zieht es sich schon auseinander.
Und die Verpflegung kann etwas verbessert werden, die Stelle war viel zu spät und ich hätte mir Brötchen oder ähnliches wie in Grafschaft gewünscht. Ich war in der zweiten Runde völlig platt, da wirkt feste Nahrung Wunder, zumindest bei mir. Bei der Durchfahrt zur zweiten Runde stand die Verpflegung auch ungünstig, die habe ich viel zu spät wahrgenommen und bin dann durch gefahren.
Was ich auch nicht schlecht fände, wäre es den Start eine Stunde nach hinten zu schieben, dann muss ich erst um halb 6 aufstehen und nicht schon um halb 5


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Was verbessert werden kann ist die Einführungsrunde ...




die einführungsrunde sollte man sich imho sparen. 

und man sollte dringend mal über startblöcke (zumindest einen lizenzblock oder so) nachdenken. nervt schon, wenn man sich ganz hinten anstellen muss und die spitze und die schnellen gruppen alle weg sind, während man selber noch im stau auf der einführungsrunde steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (18. April 2011)

960HM 37Km für die 1te Runde ohne Einführunsr.
1090Hm 40,5Km für die 2te Runde 
zusammen 77,5 & 2050Hm mit Polar CS600 

Gruss



Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die 80km-Runde 2200 HM waren? Wieviel habt ihr festgehalten?


----------



## Catsoft (18. April 2011)

USB schrieb:


> 960HM 37Km für die 1te Runde ohne Einführunsr.
> 1090Hm 40,5Km für die 2te Runde
> zusammen 77,5 & 2050Hm mit Polar CS600
> 
> Gruss



Also sind die 2200 m nicht so ganz daneben. Jedenfalls wenn man die Einführungsrunde gefahren ist


----------



## Cyclingtobi (18. April 2011)

War mein allererster Marathon und bin mit meiner 1.47 Zeit zufrieden!
Weiß jemand wo es Fotos vom Rennen gibt?


----------



## Sauron1977 (18. April 2011)

Fotos soll es bei www.masch-foto.de geben. Allerdings habe ich es seit gestern Nachmittag nicht einmal geschafft die Seite aufzurufen. Muss ja ein toller Laden sein.


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Also sind die 2200 m nicht so ganz daneben. Jedenfalls wenn man die Einführungsrunde gefahren ist



hast du sie verpasst?


----------



## Cyclingtobi (18. April 2011)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Fotos soll es bei www.masch-foto.de geben. Allerdings habe ich es seit gestern Nachmittag nicht einmal geschafft die Seite aufzurufen. Muss ja ein toller Laden sein.



Des Problem habe ich nämlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (18. April 2011)

USB schrieb:


> 960HM 37Km für die 1te Runde ohne Einführunsr.
> 1090Hm 40,5Km für die 2te Runde
> zusammen 77,5 & 2050Hm mit Polar CS600
> 
> Gruss



den gleichen wert hab ich auch. leider wurde ich nach 22km durch einen platten etwas ausgebremst.





hat bis zum schluss super gehalten, bergab natürlich dann mit angezogener handbremse.

sonst fand ich die strecke auch recht hübsch.

b


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. April 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> den gleichen wert hab ich auch. leider wurde ich nach 22km durch einen platten etwas ausgebremst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lustig,hatte genau denselben Defekt (auch den senkrechten Riss) an demselben Reifen bei der Crocodile Trophy...(nur hatte ich ein rotes Gelpäckchen eingelegt...) hat 50km gehalten...

Joe


----------



## Catsoft (18. April 2011)

powderjo schrieb:


> hast du sie verpasst?



nöö....


----------



## alex80 (18. April 2011)

Auch mir hat es diesmal mehr als nur Spaß gemacht, war eine super Veranstaltung mit noch besserem Wetter! Weiter so!

Meinen Rennbericht gibt es wie immer auf meiner Website:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=55


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Jungspund (18. April 2011)

Joa war ganz nett,
Im Vorhinein hatte ich doch nich viel gutes gehört,
viel Wald-Autobahn, langweilige Trails und keine richtigen Steigungen
Aber war eigentlich alles ganz gut, außer das bei mir an dem Tag leider gar nix ging und ich auf der 40er Runde am letzen Berg richtig starke Krämpfe bekommen...


----------



## rhoen-biker (18. April 2011)

> die einführungsrunde sollte man sich imho sparen.
> 
> und man sollte dringend mal über startblöcke (zumindest einen lizenzblock oder so) nachdenken. nervt schon, wenn man sich ganz hinten anstellen muss und die spitze und die schnellen gruppen alle weg sind, während man selber noch im stau auf der einführungsrunde steckt.



Die Einführungsrunde ist echt für die Katz. Auf der Bundesstraße hat sich das Feld dann eh gezogen.
Und auf der 80 km Strecke gabe es dóch 2 Startblöcke..


----------



## powderJO (19. April 2011)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Und auf der 80 km Strecke gabe es dóch 2 Startblöcke..



aber nicht offiziell und entscheidung wer da rein darf nach gutdünken des veranstalters scheinbar. egal - bei mir war es ein vorbereitungsrennen also nicht wirklich schlimm. ambitionierten startern nimmt man so aber schon vor dem start (zusammen mit der einführungsrunde) ziemlich viele chancen...


----------



## Kastel67 (19. April 2011)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Fotos soll es bei www.masch-foto.de geben. Allerdings habe ich es seit gestern Nachmittag nicht einmal geschafft die Seite aufzurufen. Muss ja ein toller Laden sein.



Ich glaube ich verstehe das System der Masch Seite nicht. Wie soll man da ein Foto finden?? Startnummernsuche ist wohl nicht.


----------



## Trailfrog (20. April 2011)

Ausserdem verlangt er 8,90â¬ pro Foto per e-mail... also wenn das nicht mal wucher ist!


----------



## Kellerwald (20. April 2011)

Bei First Foto Factory wollten die, letztes Jahr, sogar Ã¼ber 13â¬/Bild per e-mail. Nein Danke. FÃ¼r 3â¬/Bild wÃ¼rde ich ja sogar 2-3 Bilder nehmen, aber bei dem Preis keins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (20. April 2011)

Und auf Anfragemails reagiert er auch nicht.
Sowohl ich, als auch ein Bekannter haben gestern Morgen per Mail angefragt wann die Kellerwald-Bilder online gestellt werden. 
Keine Antwort darauf.

Echt schlecht!
Werd ich wohl in Zukunft drauf verzichten dort was zu bestellen.


----------



## tzmtb (21. April 2011)

Hallo!

Eine Frage an alle Teilnehmer. Habt ihr einen Flyer vom Inselsbergmarathon in eurem Startpaket oder habt ihr welche liegen sehen. Der Verein hat dem Veranstalter welche zu geschickt und will nun gerne wissen ob sie auch angekommen sind.

Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen.

MfG

http://www.mtb-tabarz.de/


----------



## mäcpomm (21. April 2011)

Bin nicht 100% sicher, meine aber Flyer gesehen zu haben. 
So wie ich die Leute vom Orga-Team kennen gelernt habe lagen die Flyer mit Sicherheit aus, wenn sie rechtzeitig in Gilserberg waren.


----------



## ellivetil (21. April 2011)

Jawoll, ich hatte einen Flyer im Paket.


----------



## Catsoft (21. April 2011)

Wir auch....


----------



## tzmtb (21. April 2011)

Danke, das ist schön. Wir wissen ja das es an dem Tag einige Konkurenz gibt aber vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Lust auf Quälerei am Berg.

Gruß


http://www.mtb-tabarz.de


----------



## Kellerwald (23. November 2011)

Am 22.04.2012 gehts weiter.

http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de


----------



## mäcpomm (23. November 2011)

Lasst uns mit dem Üben beginnen.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. November 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Lasst uns mit dem Üben beginnen.



Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (24. November 2011)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Dabei!


dito


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. November 2011)

Hm, mal vormerken, wäre mit dem Tandem wieder ganz nett


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. Januar 2012)

Am Start


----------



## freak13 (11. Januar 2012)

Auch wieder am Start.
hoffentlich wird die Strecke etwas anspruchsvoller als im letzen jahr, da war es doch leider sehr autobahn mäßig.

Darf man eigentlich auch mit dem crossbike starten ?
Wenn 29er erlaubt sind sollte das doch eigentlich auch erlaubt sein, oder ?


----------



## e.biemold (11. Januar 2012)

Ramses Bekkenk hat in 2011 das 120 km gewonnen mit ein 29'er.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Januar 2012)

freak13 schrieb:


> Auch wieder am Start.
> hoffentlich wird die Strecke etwas anspruchsvoller als im letzen jahr, da war es doch leider sehr autobahn mäßig.
> 
> Darf man eigentlich auch mit dem crossbike starten ?
> Wenn 29er erlaubt sind sollte das doch eigentlich auch erlaubt sein, oder ?



dann dürften ja auch rennräder und crosser erlaubt sein, denn die haben ja auch 28" felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (15. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei meine Saisson zu planen. Der Termin für den Kellerwald Marathon passt mir gut. Da ich den Kurs nicht kenne, habe ich mal bei youtube recherchiert und war von dem was ich gesehen habe, wenig angetan. Technischer Anspruch ist ja scheinbar nicht vorhanden. Nur Asphalt und Waldautobahn ohne technische Trails ist der Eindruck, den ich von der Strecke habe. Was ich aber auch richtig blöd finde ist, dass es scheinbar auf Waldautobahn ewig lang schnurgerade berghoch geht. Das scheint mir richtig eintönig und langweilig. Täuscht mein erster Eindruck und wird für's Startgeld doch mehr geboten, als eine längere Sperrung einer Landstrasse?


----------



## e.biemold (15. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dann dürften ja auch rennräder und crosser erlaubt sein, denn die haben ja auch 28" felgen.


 
Mit dem rechtigen Reifen und Lenkrad soll es erlaubt sein


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2012)

@ Dagon

guck dir mal die streckenlänge und die höhenmeter an.
das ist reines gebolze.

außerdem gibt es nur wenige, mir bekannte marathons, wo es einen fahrtechnischen anspruch gibt.

fahr doch mal zur dm, die strecke hat mit sicherheit was zu bieten.
eine alternative wäre auch noch saalhausen langstrecke, willingen mittel oder langstrecke oder der endurothon in schierke /harz.


----------



## Dagon (15. Januar 2012)

@ k_star

Saalhausen, Willingen und selbstverständlich der geniale Dünsberg-Marathon (direkt vor der Haustür) sind natürlich gesetzt! In Rhens werde ich auch wieder an den Start gehen. Es geht mir ja nicht nur um technischen Anspruch. Die ganze Zeit auf 2 m breiten Feldwegen fahren, ist zwar gut zum überholen, aber nicht nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## guenththo (16. Januar 2012)

Ab wann öffnet denn die Anmeldung? Oder hab ich da was übersehen


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (16. Januar 2012)

So ist es aber. breit und schnell !
Technischer Anspruch ist nicht vorhanden. Dafür gut organisiert und es gibt leckere Sachprämien 




Dagon schrieb:


> @ k_star
> 
> Saalhausen, Willingen und selbstverständlich der geniale Dünsberg-Marathon (direkt vor der Haustür) sind natürlich gesetzt! In Rhens werde ich auch wieder an den Start gehen. Es geht mir ja nicht nur um technischen Anspruch. Die ganze Zeit auf 2 m breiten Feldwegen fahren, ist zwar gut zum überholen, aber nicht nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (20. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Link zur Strecke des diesjährigen Jugendrace!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...97160396.47403.140716342693679&type=1&theater


----------



## Cyclingtobi (20. März 2012)

http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/cms/
ist offen!


guenththo schrieb:


> Ab wann öffnet denn die Anmeldung? Oder hab ich da was übersehen


----------



## guenththo (27. März 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## altersack71 (7. April 2012)

So bin dank "Zweiradhelden" auch dabei!! Mal sehen wie es wird, da es erst mein 2ter Marathon ist, und hoffe der erste den ich beenden kann!!

Noch ne Frage, was fährt man da am Besten für Reifen im Angebot habe ich Nobby Nic, Conti Edge und Specialized Originalbereifung(vorn Fast Track hinten Renegade)???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. April 2012)

Nicht am Start


----------



## mäcpomm (16. April 2012)

Gerade angemeldet.
Wird es Race King Wetter?


----------



## Domme02 (16. April 2012)

fragt sich eher um man auf boden fahren wird, der für den race king gefährlich wird.... Schotter kann nicht aufweichen 
Oder wie ist die Strecke so?


----------



## mäcpomm (16. April 2012)

In 2011 bin ich Samstag 40 (Probe) und Sonntag 80 pannenfrei auf RK unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## hefra (16. April 2012)

Ich bin letztes Jahr Tigerclaw gefahren, dieses Jahr wird es WTB Vulpine. Mehr braucht man nicht...


----------



## Cyclingtobi (16. April 2012)

race king bin ich letztes Jahr auch gefahren und war TOP!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. April 2012)

Dem kann ich mich anschliessen.


----------



## Peter88 (17. April 2012)

Haben die Liz. Radler beim Kellerwaldmarathon einen eigenen Startblock ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## rhoen-biker (17. April 2012)

> Haben die Liz. Radler beim Kellerwaldmarathon einen eigenen Startblock ?



Im letzen Jahr war dies so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. April 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der obligatorischen Verpflegungsfrage aus?

Gibt es Flaschen oder Becher?


----------



## mäcpomm (17. April 2012)

Ich meine Becher, Flasche kannst Du füllen lassen.


----------



## guenththo (19. April 2012)

Jemand der da her kommt und was zu den Streckenverhältnissen sagen kann ? Sehr matschig oder gehts noch?


----------



## r19andre (19. April 2012)

viel wichtiger 

kennt jemand eine Bar oder Kneipe in der Gegend wo ich am Samstag abend den neuen und alten Deutschen Meister auf Sky gucken kann???

In Gilserberg selber gibt es nichts, ich weiß klingt komisch,aber wir fahren schon Samstag hin und würde das Spiel SEHR gerne mir anschauen wollen.

Ob Matsche oder nicht is mir egal, hauptsache von oben bleibts halbwegs trocken.

Fahre mit X-King


----------



## guenththo (19. April 2012)

Laut Wetterbericht Regenschauer und 4-9 Grad :/

Ich fahr Rocket Ron/ Racing Ralph sollte genügen =)


----------



## Dagon (19. April 2012)

Die Wettervohersage ist wirklich bitter. Hoffentlich bleibt's nicht dabei. Falls doch überlege ich mir, die Starnummer schon am Samstag zu holen. Im Programm steht was von Straßensperrung kurz vor dem ersten Start. Kommt man dann nicht mehr zu den Parkplätzen, wenn man zu dieser Zeit anreist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenththo (19. April 2012)

Hi,
ich denk mal die Strassen werden so 15 min vor Start gesperrt. Ich werd auch ne Std früher da sein das sollte hoffentlich passen.
Ja Wetter das is so nen Ding^^. Ich werd für jedes Wetter was dabei haben nur hoff ich das es nur nen kurzer Schauer is und kein Dauerregen das wär bei den Temperaturen bitter


----------



## mäcpomm (19. April 2012)

....und ich habe so gar keine M+S Reifen. Heul.


----------



## Dagon (19. April 2012)

Ich hab mir gerade noch mal eine schöne Funktionsregenjacke von Löffler gekauft. Die Motivation ist so hoch, da kann mich Petrus mal kreuzweise.


----------



## Knuell-Rider (20. April 2012)

Tja, und was ist mit Besuchern, die erst um 9 Uhr anreisen ... kriegen die noch einen Parkplatz in Gilserberg?? Denn um "8:30 Uhr werden alle Zufahrtsstraßen für den Autoverkehr gesperrt".


----------



## TIGERBEAT (20. April 2012)

Das wird mein erster Marathon sein. Sind eventuelle Gefahrenstellen gekennzeichnet? Ich werde es nicht zur Streckenbesichtigung schaffen.


----------



## ellivetil (20. April 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Das wird mein erster Marathon sein. Sind eventuelle Gefahrenstellen gekennzeichnet? Ich werde es nicht zur Streckenbesichtigung schaffen.



Es gibt in Gilserberg keine Gefahrenstellen


----------



## TIGERBEAT (20. April 2012)

ellivetil schrieb:


> Es gibt in Gilserberg keine Gefahrenstellen



Okay. Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht


----------



## daniel77 (20. April 2012)

ellivetil schrieb:


> Es gibt in Gilserberg keine Gefahrenstellen



doch, Holländer


----------



## mäcpomm (20. April 2012)

Meist nur vorn, hinten gehts.
Die langen Kerls auf ihren 29ern und dann Kellerwaldautobahn......


----------



## Catsoft (22. April 2012)

Ich hätt´mal die Dirty Dan aufziehen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetos15 (22. April 2012)

Hatte RoRo/RaRa drauf und es ging eig. Was hatteste drauf ?
Trail- Anteil leider wirklich nicht so hoch


----------



## guenththo (22. April 2012)

Also rocket ron und racing ralph das war ok bis auf die schlammpassagen aber ich glaub da hätte nix geholfen. Bin die ganze zeit am überlegen wie ich das rad wieder sauber bekomm ohne alles auseinander zu nehmen. Des es knirscht und knackt an allen stellen:/


----------



## Leinetiger (22. April 2012)

Der erste Downhill war die Hölle. 20 Plätze verloren, der Rest war nicht wirklich tragisch mit den 2,1 Aspen


----------



## Catsoft (22. April 2012)

Der erste Downhill war´s auch bei mir mit RoRo/RaRa. Doch, der DiDa ist wirklich besser bei Schlamm. Mir war das Sturzrisiko zu hoch. Bin nach einer Runde raus.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (22. April 2012)

Ich bin mit Conti X-King Racesport gefahren. Bis auf den ersten Downhill und die ganz krass matschigen Stellen wars O.K.


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (22. April 2012)

ich bin mit nobby nic und racing ralf gefahren. Fands eigendlich (bis auf die 2 stürze) ganz ok. Bin zwar nur auf platz 35x auf der 40er strecke geworden, das lag aber eher net an den reifen...


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2012)

http://www.sportident.com/timing/er...682102&w=n&sprache=de&ref=&art=&bahnauswahl=M

bei den masters I auf der mittelstrecke hatte wohl jemand nen motor dabei.


ich hatte vorne und hinten racing ralph 29x2,25".
von den ca. 40 leuten die ich in den downhills während des rennen gesehen habe, konnten ca. 7 mit mir mithalten oder waren schneller.

das lag aber daran dass ich, bevor es richtig in den berg ging, erst mal eine ca. 5 minütige pause gemacht habe und den cleat unterm schuh wieder festgeschraubt habe.
da waren dann natürlich schon etliche leute von weiter hinten an mir vorbei.

beim bike waschen habe ich mal auf die bereifung der spitzenfahrer geguckt.
renegabe s-works in 1,9"
bontrager 29-1 in 2,0


----------



## mäcpomm (22. April 2012)

Hatte mit Race King weniger Probleme als erwartet. Bin aber auch auf Sicherheit gefahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2012)

das fahrern in den matschigen abfahrten konnte man heute eher als "running gag" bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (22. April 2012)

ganz ehrlich... da hilft nur eins laufen lassen und den Lenker irgendwie festhalten. Hat perfekt geklappt und konnte in den Abfahrten einiges an Zeit gut machen was ich Mangels Kondition bergauf liegen lassen musste.

X-King 29x2,20

4:17h, so langsam war ich da noch nie


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2012)

da hätte ich dich ja fast noch eingeholt nach meiner kleinen pause am anfang.

was ist denn mit dem lustiges kautz passiert.
bin zu ihm aufgefahren und dann sind wir ein stück zusammen unterwegs gewesen.
nen paar späßchen gemacht und dann ging die reise weiter.


----------



## fritzbox (22. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.sportident.com/timing/er...682102&w=n&sprache=de&ref=&art=&bahnauswahl=M
> 
> bei den masters I auf der mittelstrecke hatte wohl jemand nen motor dabei.



Das stimmt mit Sicherheit nicht


----------



## mäcpomm (22. April 2012)

r19andre schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich... da hilft nur eins laufen lassen und den Lenker irgendwie festhalten......



Wie der 105 kg schwere "Kollege" der sein Lefty-Lynskey bergab dermaßen rollen ließ, daß ich meine Not hatte bergauf wieder an den Burschen heran zu kommen. 
Hut ab.


----------



## Rumas (22. April 2012)

ich bin zwar nicht in Kellerwald gefahren aber ich hab mal durch die Ergebnislisten geschaut... was war den da los, das so viele Leute disqualifiziert wurden oder abgebrochen haben, selbst ein Ramses Bekkenk...so extreme Streckenverhältnisse??


----------



## mäcpomm (22. April 2012)

So weit ich das nach 2x Kellerwald sagen kann würde ich meinen die Streckenverhältnisse waren zwar Ok, aber nicht so autobahnmäßig wie immer alle schreiben.

Trotz besserem Rad bin ich heute auf der 40er Runde den gleichen Schnitt gefahren wie in 2011 die 80er. 
Habe zwar aktuell weniger Trainingskilometer aber den Speed von 2011 hätte ich heute auf keinen Fall noch eine weitere Runde gehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2012)

mit defekten habe ich glaube ich nur 4 leute gesehen.

es gab einige abfahrten wo wirklich nur richtige schmale schlammreifen funktioniert hätten um vom fahren zu sprechen.
ich bin einfach schnell gerutscht.

denke vielen leuten war das einfach zu gefährlich, bzw. sind gestürzt und sie haben sich eine weitere runde erspart.

was mit ramses los war weiss ich allerdings nicht.
als wir am auto standen und uns rennfertig gemacht haben kam er grade die straße runter.
die bereifung würde mich echt mal interessieren. was schmaleres und mit weniger luft habe ich den ganzen tag über nicht gesehen.


----------



## fritzbox (22. April 2012)

Rumas schrieb:


> ich bin zwar nicht in Kellerwald gefahren aber ich hab mal durch die Ergebnislisten geschaut... was war den da los, das so viele Leute disqualifiziert wurden oder abgebrochen haben, selbst ein Ramses Bekkenk...so extreme Streckenverhältnisse??



Sehr schlammig


----------



## TIGERBEAT (22. April 2012)

Ich hab ne Menge mit defekten gesehen. 3-4 mit Platten Reifen, eine defekte Kurbel und 2 defekte Schaltwerke.


----------



## Catsoft (23. April 2012)

Die Abfahrten waren sehr rutschig und manch einer (z.B. ich) wollte das Risiko nicht eingehen und hat abgebrochen. Kellerwald ist halt nicht so wichtig, das GRC wäre ich durchgefahren


----------



## geniusrc10 (23. April 2012)

war doch ne schöne strecke (für singlespeed). 90% forstwege, 99% fahrbar. die wenigen schlammigen passagen gingen auch. bin auch zwei mal im gebüsch gelandet, aber da hab ich schon schlimmeres erlebt.
mit anderen reifen hätte man auch nicht viel schneller gekonnt. bin ziemlich abgefahrene roro/rara gefahren.


----------



## alex80 (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich war natürlich bei meinem Heimrennen auch am Start und fand es super. Die Bedingungen waren hart aber fair, meine Reifenwahl fiel wie meist auf den RaceKing 2.2. 
Mehr dazu und zum Rennen findet Ihr in meinem Rennbericht, hier der Link dahin:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=78

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## mäcpomm (23. April 2012)

Wieder mal ein schöner Bericht.


----------



## h0rst99 (23. April 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein schöner Bericht.




ja!


----------



## r19andre (23. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da hätte ich dich ja fast noch eingeholt nach meiner kleinen pause am anfang.
> 
> was ist denn mit dem lustiges kautz passiert.
> bin zu ihm aufgefahren und dann sind wir ein stück zusammen unterwegs gewesen.
> nen paar späßchen gemacht und dann ging die reise weiter.



Hi,
habe einfach zu wenig trainiert um das Tempo der ersten Runde zu halten.Bin in Runde 2 kpl. eingegangen. Hatte jederzeit mit Dir oder Kautzi gerechnet,aber er hat das gemacht was einige anderen auch taten:
Bergab die Kontrolle verloren und das Vorderrad geschrottet.

Aber wie immer im Kellerwald. es war goil


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2012)

dann hoffe ich mal, dass es nur das vorderrad war.
die sanitäter hatten ja einiges zu tun.

@ alex

ich würde sagen die morgige mittagspause ist gerettet.
danke für die super rennberichte. da hat man wenigstens was worauf man sich am wochenanfang freuen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (23. April 2012)

Ich fand die Bedingungen gar nicht so schlimm. Mich hat es nicht gestört, leider waren extrem viele andere völlig überfordert! Ich habe noch nie so viele Stürze in einem Rennen gesehen wie gestern. 
Einer dieser Stürze hat dann auch dazu geführt, dass ich im Trail ins Laub ausweichen musste. Dabei habe ich meine Kurbel zerlegt, weil ich auf irgend etwas aufgesetzt bin. Kann passieren, besser so als selber stürzen. Das ganze ist nur ärgerlich weil es bis dahin richtig gut lief. Naja stimmt mich positiv für Sundern. Muss nur noch das Rad wieder fahrbar sein.

Insgesamt war die Veranstaltung ok, der Shuttleservice war super und die Helfer waren alle nett. Ich weiß nicht ob es daran lag, dass ich Defekt hatte und auf dem kürzestem Weg in Ziel wollte, es kam mir vor als wären extrem wenig Streckenposten an der Strecke verteilt gewesen. 
Was in Kellerwald gar nicht geht ist der Start. 
Warum gibt es keinen Lizenzstartblock? Ich durfte von ganz hinten starten, weil ich nicht in den ersten Block durfte mit der Begründung hat es noch nie gegeben. Letztes Jahr wurden wir noch reingelassen. Willkür? 
Die Einführungsrunde war unglaublich nervös. Ich habe nur drauf gewartet, dass es richtig knallt. Warum gibt man nicht gleich den Start frei und wir knallen den Berg hoch, die ersten Waldwege sind doch alle breit. Das ist ungefährlicher als diese Einführungsrunde mit 100ten von Leuten die nicht gewohnt sind in einem engem Feld zu fahren.


----------



## Domme02 (23. April 2012)

ja der shuttle-bus war gold wert. so blieb mir eine 10km und einbeinige fahrt über die hessischen Kuh-Dörfer ersparrt. Bei Kilometer 20 verabschiedete sich leider mein Pedal -.-


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. April 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich fand die Bedingungen gar nicht so schlimm. Mich hat es nicht gestört, leider waren extrem viele andere völlig überfordert! Ich habe noch nie so viele Stürze in einem Rennen gesehen wie gestern.
> Einer dieser Stürze hat dann auch dazu geführt, dass ich im Trail ins Laub ausweichen musste. Dabei habe ich meine Kurbel zerlegt, weil ich auf irgend etwas aufgesetzt bin. Kann passieren, besser so als selber stürzen. Das ganze ist nur ärgerlich weil es bis dahin richtig gut lief. Naja stimmt mich positiv für Sundern. Muss nur noch das Rad wieder fahrbar sein.
> 
> Insgesamt war die Veranstaltung ok, der Shuttleservice war super und die Helfer waren alle nett. Ich weiß nicht ob es daran lag, dass ich Defekt hatte und auf dem kürzestem Weg in Ziel wollte, es kam mir vor als wären extrem wenig Streckenposten an der Strecke verteilt gewesen.
> ...



Das mit der Einführungsrunde wird jedes Jahr zurecht bemängelt. Ist mit der gefährlichste Teile des ganzen Wettkampfs. Aber dies scheint den Veranstalter kalt zu lassen
Das mit dem nicht vorne reinlassen finde ich dagegen wiederum OK. Es kann nicht sein daß sich ein Großteil eine halbe Stunde und länger in den Block stellt und dann irgendjemand egal welcher Leistungsklasse er angehört in der letzten Minute kommt und sich vordrängelt.
Dies wurde in den letzten Jahren auch in Frammersbach gnadenlos versucht zu unterbinden. Auch wenn es immer einige gibt die es auf biegen und brechen weiter versuchen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## h0rst99 (23. April 2012)

Gibt es denn irgendwo schon Fotos vom Kellerwald Marathon?


----------



## Domme02 (23. April 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendwo schon Fotos vom Kellerwald Marathon?


http://masch-foto.de/

ist aber kostenpflichtig und irgendwie werden bei mir nicht alle bilder angezeigt.
außerdem muss man 300 seiten durchklicken -.-

Gibts nicht iwo anders welche? meinetwegen auch nur impressionen?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2012)

@ hefra 

du bist definitiv nicht von ganz hinten gestartet.

war der mit dem niner links neben dir.


----------



## h0rst99 (23. April 2012)

danke


----------



## hefra (23. April 2012)

@k-star gefühlt war es ganz hinten. 

Was hat ein Lizenzblock mit vordrängeln usw. zu tun? Ich finde einfach, die Startaufstellung sollte etwas nach Leistung erfolgen. Ich will nicht in der letzten Minute kommen und ganz vorne stehen, da fahre ich eh nicht mit. Ich kenne es von 90% der Marathons, dass die Lizenzklasse vorne starten darf. 
So habe ich mich auf den ersten km durch das Feld gearbeitet, das führt nur zu unnötigen Überholmanövern und grade im engen Feld ist das nicht ungefährlich. Ich versuche immer Rücksicht zu nehmen, aber es treffen einfach völlig unterschiedliche Vorraussetzungen aufeinander... Es ist ja verständlich, dass der normale Hobbypilot der nur zwei bis drei Rennen im Jahr fährt sich im Gedränge nicht wohl fühlt.
Das Vorfahren ist Vordrängeln im eigentlichem Sinn!

Naja auch völlig egal. Samstag darf an allen vorbei fahren und mich nach vorne stellen.


----------



## rhoen-biker (24. April 2012)

> Was hat ein Lizenzblock mit vordrängeln usw. zu tun? Ich finde einfach, die Startaufstellung sollte etwas nach Leistung erfolgen. Ich will nicht in der letzten Minute kommen und ganz vorne stehen, da fahre ich eh nicht mit. Ich kenne es von 90% der Marathons, dass die Lizenzklasse vorne starten darf.



Eine Lizenz hat überhaupt nichts mit der Leistungsklasse zutuen. Es sei den du gehörst zu den 40 Deutschen die eine A Lizenz haben? 
Es wurde nach den Zeiten der vergangen Jahre aufgestellt. Nur wer einen bestimmten Schnitt geschafft hatte durfte vorne rein!

Und ja ich bin auch Lizenzler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (24. April 2012)

Nach Vorjahreszeit oder aktuellen Refenzen finde ich auch OK. Allerdings für max. 50 - 80 Leute, weil wer will die Sache sonst kontrollieren. 

Ich kenne derlei Spektakel von vielen Volksläufen wo Läufer bei 15 Grad mit Handschuhen, Mütze und einem Trikflaschengürtel in der ersten Reihe zu einem 10km Lauf aufbrechen um Diesen dann in einer Stunde zu laufen.

Mir wäre es auf dem MTB zu gefährlich mich ganz vorn hinzustellen um dann von den schnellen Jungen und Mädchen in der ersten Abfahrt halsbrecherisch überholt zu werden.
Ich bin mit einem Fahrer gleichzeitig in eine Abfahrt rein wo er direkt am Anfang 2-3 langsamme Fahrer überholt hat und weg war. Ich habe gute 10 min gebraucht um nach dem Trail wieder aufzuschließen. ich habe mich halt nicht an den Langsammeren vorbei getraut.


----------



## hefra (24. April 2012)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Eine Lizenz hat überhaupt nichts mit der Leistungsklasse zutuen. Es sei den du gehörst zu den 40 Deutschen die eine A Lizenz haben?
> Es wurde nach den Zeiten der vergangen Jahre aufgestellt. Nur wer einen bestimmten Schnitt geschafft hatte durfte vorne rein!
> 
> Und ja ich bin auch Lizenzler.



Du hast recht, jeder kann eine Lizenz ziehen. Aber es ist doch ein deutliches Leistungsgefälle von der Lizenz in die Hobbyklasse zu sehen. Ich will hier keine Lizenz/Hobby Diskussion starten, aber bei Rennen mit eigenem Lizenzblock ist der Start wesentlich angenehmer.

Es wurde definitiv nicht nach Vorjahreszeit aufgestellt. Sonst wären wohl kaum Fahrer die letztes Jahr in der Top 10 waren mit mir hinten gestartet.

So wie ich das verstanden habe wurden nur Fahrer vorne reingelassen die Danno vorher ausgewählt hat. Hieß ja VIP Block...

Als Anregung für nächstes Jahr, Perfekt finde ich es in Sundern geregelt. Da gibt es den 1. Block für die Top 50 des Vorjahres und dann kommen die Lizenzfahrer und anschließend nach Zahlungseingang. Da weiß man direkt wo man startet und braucht sich nicht um die ersten Reihen zu "prügeln". Zu erkennen ist das ganze an der Startnummer also auch für die Organisatoren nicht besonders kompliziert.


----------



## e.biemold (24. April 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Perfekt finde ich es in Sundern geregelt. Da gibt es den 1. Block für die Top 50 des Vorjahres und dann kommen die Lizenzfahrer und anschließend nach Zahlungseingang. Da weiß man direkt wo man startet und braucht sich nicht um die ersten Reihen zu "prügeln". Zu erkennen ist das ganze an der Startnummer also auch für die Organisatoren nicht besonders kompliziert.


 
Als Lizenzfahrer gefallt mir das Lizensblock in Sundern auch sehr gut. Wenn ich der Startliste von der SKS Marathon ansehe gibt es ziemlich viel fahrer aus Holland die ohne lizens in das Lizensblock starten


----------



## mäcpomm (24. April 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Als Anregung für nächstes Jahr, Perfekt finde ich es in Sundern geregelt. Da gibt es den 1. Block für die Top 50 des Vorjahres und dann kommen die Lizenzfahrer und anschließend nach Zahlungseingang. Da weiß man direkt wo man startet und braucht sich nicht um die ersten Reihen zu "prügeln". Zu erkennen ist das ganze an der Startnummer also auch für die Organisatoren nicht besonders kompliziert.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2012)

danos blog:

http://danosdepesche.bergamont.de/

hier wird auch die frage nach der startaufstellung beanwortet.


----------



## Jungspund (26. April 2012)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Das mit dem nicht vorne reinlassen finde ich dagegen wiederum OK. Es kann nicht sein daß sich ein Großteil eine halbe Stunde und länger in den Block stellt und dann irgendjemand egal welcher Leistungsklasse er angehört in der letzten Minute kommt und sich vordrängelt.



Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen warum sich Leute (die nicht ihren ersten Marathon fahren) 30-60min vorher schon zum Start begeben, nur das sie vorne dabei sind, zumal das eh meistens Leute sind die eher hinten mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex80 (26. April 2012)

Jungspund schrieb:


> Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen warum sich Leute (die nicht ihren ersten Marathon fahren) 30-60min vorher schon zum Start begeben, nur das sie vorne dabei sind, zumal das eh meistens Leute sind die eher hinten mitfahren



Das kann ich auch nicht verstehen...


----------



## mäcpomm (26. April 2012)

Siehe Post 437.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2012)

was hatte der typ aus #437 an?
nicht etwa ein altes best-bike-parts langarmtrikot?


----------



## mäcpomm (26. April 2012)

Nein es war Weibsvolk welches auf das Startbild für die Zeitung wollte. 
Sie kamen schwatzend ins Ziel nach dem die Spitze bereits ausgelaufen hatte und unter der Dusche stand.
Grundsätzlich habe ich damit kein Problem. Nur die 1. Reihe muß es nicht sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2012)

ich meinte den am anfang der abfahrt überholer.


----------



## herr.gigs (27. April 2012)

bei mir (Lizenz) war es so:

15min vor dem Start in den vordersten Block, dort aber in die 3. Startreihe, nicht ganz vorne (mir gings eh um nix). Als es noch in der Neutralisationsphase aus dem Ort raus ging und links auf den Flurweg, hatte ich schon mind. 20 Plätze eingebüßt. Nicht weil ich langsam war, sondern weil ganz Schlaue links/rechts überholt haben.

Als die Startfreigabe erfolgt ist, war ich dann vorne mit dabei und bin mit Texpa, Bekkenk, Dano etc. den 1.+2. Berg hoch, dahinter kam erst mal nix...

Die Einführungsrunde ist schon gefährlich, das liegt aber nur an den Teilnehmern. Würden nicht manche schon hier versuchen zu überholen, wäre es auch kein Streß. Das Führungsfahrzeug hat ja ein gutes Tempo gemacht, also nicht zu schnell und nicht zu langsam


----------



## alex80 (27. April 2012)

So sehe ich das auch. Die Einführungsrunde war mit 25km/h im Schnitt sicher ok, wenn sich alle brav einreihen, gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme. Wenn man dann noch die Bremsen sanft zieht und nicht jedesmal eine Vollbremsung macht, gibt es auch nicht immer dieses raupenmäßige Vorankommen, also Vollbremsung-Vollgas-Vollbremsung-Vollgas-usw.


----------



## mäcpomm (27. April 2012)

Des rechts und links Überholen ist mir beim Start der 80 / 120 km auch aufgefallen. Ich stand mit Bike auf dem Bürgersteig und wollte ein paar Bilder machen. 
Ein paar "Racer" knallten auf dem Bürgersteig mit einem Affenzahn am Feld vobei so das Passanten und Zuschauer Platz machen mußten.
Ich vermute da waren nicht nur Sieganwärter dabei.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. April 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Des rechts und links Überholen ist mir beim Start der 80 / 120 km auch aufgefallen. Ich stand mit Bike auf dem Bürgersteig und wollte ein paar Bilder machen.
> Ein paar "Racer" knallten auf dem Bürgersteig mit einem Affenzahn am Feld vobei so das Passanten und Zuschauer Platz machen mußten.
> Ich vermute da waren nicht nur Sieganwärter dabei.



Also treffender kann die Definition eines Idioten nicht sein. Wenn es schon nicht für dem Weltcup reicht muss er halt beim nächstbesten Dorfrennen am Horn ziehen. Die eigene Gesundheit für nichts zu riskieren sowie Teilnehmer wie Zuschauer zu gefärden und die Durchführung der Veranstaltung zu erschweren. 
Meines erachtens müsste die Rennleitung auch mehr durchgreifen in solchen Fällen wenn in der neutralisazion überholt wird. Immerhin ist das grob unsportliches Verhalten und führt nach Reglement zur disqualifikation.


----------



## freak13 (28. April 2012)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Also treffender kann die Definition eines Idioten nicht sein. Wenn es schon nicht für dem Weltcup reicht muss er halt beim nächstbesten Dorfrennen am Horn ziehen. Die eigene Gesundheit für nichts zu riskieren sowie Teilnehmer wie Zuschauer zu gefärden und die Durchführung der Veranstaltung zu erschweren.
> Meines erachtens müsste die Rennleitung auch mehr durchgreifen in solchen Fällen wenn in der neutralisazion überholt wird. Immerhin ist das grob unsportliches Verhalten und führt nach Reglement zur disqualifikation.



Höre ich da ein leises MAMA ?
Das einzige was nicht überholt werden darf ist das Führungsfahrzeug. Ist halt n Rennen und keine Reitstunde.
Wer sich mit Positionskämpfen überfordert fühlt sollte lieber hinter dem feld herfahren, gar keine Wettkämpfe machen oder gleich RTF rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ellivetil (28. April 2012)

Auf dem Bürgersteig zu überholen auf dem hin und wieder ein Zuschauer steht ist absolut unnötig, bescheuert und der betreffende Fahrer gehört disqualifiziert. Tut dem Bild der Biker in der Öffentlichkeit halt auch echt wieder gut. Im Feld während der Einführungsrunde zu überholen akzeptiere ich dabei ja noch, aber hier wurden von einigen ganz klar und bewusst Zuschauer gefährdet!


----------



## mäcpomm (28. April 2012)

In der Formel 1 darf auch nicht auf dem Bürgersteig unter gelber Flagge überholt werden.
Ok, ein wenig weit hergeholt aber dort geht es um richtig Kohle und nicht um ein "Handtuch und ein Duschbad" wie beim MTB-Marathon.

@freak13
Solltest Du Familie haben wäre ich auf Deine Reaktion gespannt wenn Frau und Kind von so einem Holzkopf vom Bürgersteig geholt würden.


----------



## freak13 (28. April 2012)

Ist denn was passiert ?

Wenn wir schon bei Motorsport vergleichen sind: Bei ner Rally beschwert sich auch keiner wenn ein fahrer ne kurve schneidet und zuschauer zur seite springen müssen.


----------



## mäcpomm (28. April 2012)

So weit ich weis ist nichts passiert.
Bei einer Rally müssen nur die Zuschauer zur Seite springen die auf der Strecke stehen um die ankommenden Fahrzeuge besser zu sehen oder aber dann wenn ein Fahrer die Kontrolle verliert und nicht weil in der Einführungsrunde Einer die Strecke verläßt.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. April 2012)

freak13 schrieb:


> Höre ich da ein leises MAMA ?
> Das einzige was nicht überholt werden darf ist das Führungsfahrzeug. Ist halt n Rennen und keine Reitstunde.
> Wer sich mit Positionskämpfen überfordert fühlt sollte lieber hinter dem feld herfahren, gar keine Wettkämpfe machen oder gleich RTF rollen.



Aha vielen Dank das du mir erklärst das ein Rennen keine Reitstunde ist. Das hätte ich nach 150 Rennen mit Top 5 bis Top 50 Platzierungen je nach Rennformat echt nicht in erwähnung gezogen. Danke noch mal dafür.

"Das einzige was nicht überholt werden darf ist das Führungsfahrzeug"

Hast du dafür irgentwelche Beweise die du Vorlegen kanst zb ein Absatz aus der BDR Verordnung oder so? 
Eventuell solltest du mal die Bohnen aus den Ohren nehmen wenn du am Start stehst denn der Streckensprecher erwähnt ca 20 mal in der Minute das in der Einführungsrunde etz. Überholverbot herrscht!
Dein Vergleich aus dem Motorsport ist gänzlich für dem Arsch, da es beim MTB Race keinen Einzelstart wie der Rally sondern Massenstart gibt. Und wenn man die Formel 1 ranzieht darf das saftey car nicht überholt werden und herscht Überholverbot sobald es draussen ist. 
Ja und entschuldige bitte das ich mich an ideale wie Sportliche Fairness Verantwortungsgefühl und Regeln und Bestimmungen im Wettkampf halte, ich möchte den Sport in dem Umfeld halt noch ein paar Jahre betreiben.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. April 2012)




----------



## herr.gigs (28. April 2012)

freak13 schrieb:


> Höre ich da ein leises MAMA ?
> Das einzige was nicht überholt werden darf ist das Führungsfahrzeug. Ist halt n Rennen und keine Reitstunde.
> Wer sich mit Positionskämpfen überfordert fühlt sollte lieber hinter dem feld herfahren, gar keine Wettkämpfe machen oder gleich RTF rollen.



Warum wartest du nicht einfach, bis Startfreigabe ist/Neutralisation zu Ende? So wie die Pros vorne auch! In der Spitzengruppe (10-13 Mann) war noch genug Platz für dich und die hätten sich über einen Dummen gefreut, der das Tempo bolzt! 

Metzkergiga4u:


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. April 2012)

freak13 schrieb:


> Höre ich da ein leises MAMA ?
> Das einzige was nicht überholt werden darf ist das Führungsfahrzeug. Ist halt n Rennen und keine Reitstunde.
> Wer sich mit Positionskämpfen überfordert fühlt sollte lieber hinter dem feld herfahren, gar keine Wettkämpfe machen oder gleich RTF rollen.



Naja, ganz so sehe ich das nicht! Ich fahre nun schon seit über 10 Jahren Rennen, aber solche Einführungsrunden hasse ich auch, denn wenn die Chaoten die auf dem Bürgersteig überholen wieder reindrängen nehmen sie auch keine Rücksicht, und das gab schon die wildesten Stürze, wenn das Feld dann kollektiv ausweicht sind meist völlig unbeteiligte die Dummen!

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein bischen Vernunft und Fairness noch nie geschadtet hat, und dass ja noch später genügend Zeit bleibt - als ob es bei 120km Strecke nicht genug Zeit zum Überholen bliebe.

Am besten sind Rennen die gleich in den Berg gehen, da gibts am wenigsten Probleme...


----------



## SilverWolf (30. April 2012)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Warum wartest du nicht einfach, bis Startfreigabe ist/Neutralisation zu Ende? So wie die Pros vorne auch! In der Spitzengruppe (10-13 Mann) war noch genug Platz für dich und die hätten sich über einen Dummen gefreut, der das Tempo bolzt!
> 
> Metzkergiga4u:


 

...weil  Er  Schiss  hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (30. April 2012)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Warum wartest du nicht einfach, bis Startfreigabe ist/Neutralisation zu Ende? So wie die Pros vorne auch! In der Spitzengruppe (10-13 Mann) war noch genug Platz für dich und die hätten sich über einen Dummen gefreut, der das Tempo bolzt!
> 
> Metzkergiga4u:



Ha !
In der Spitzengruppe war ich auch.
Pros hab ich aber keine gesehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2012)

welche runde bist du gefahren und welche platzierung hast du belegt?


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (4. Mai 2012)

Viel gesprochen über die einführungsrunde, selbst noch immer glücklich wenn ich ohne probleme die erste anstieg fahren kann und das gefahr vorbei ist.
Aber noch etwas: Soll es nicht besser ein wenn die 80km und 120km ihre eigene start bekommen. 120km start um 09:00u, 80km start um 09:30u.
Dann ist das feld schon etwas kleiner und ist gleich bekannt wer seine gegner ist.
Weiter bleibt die Kellerwald eine meiner favorite marathons trotzdem 2x430 km im auto.
Im 2013 wieder dabei und hoffentlicht etwas mehr 50+ fahrer. Ganz allein auf podium macht etwas weniger spaß.......


----------



## -JONAS- (4. Mai 2012)

Wenn jemad zufällig in seiner Tasche einen Garmin-Pulsgurt gefunden hat, dann kann er sich mal bitte bei mir melden...


----------



## Catsoft (4. Mai 2012)

fred_mtb-sport schrieb:


> Viel gesprochen über die einführungsrunde, selbst noch immer glücklich wenn ich ohne probleme die erste anstieg fahren kann und das gefahr vorbei ist.
> Aber noch etwas: Soll es nicht besser ein wenn die 80km und 120km ihre eigene start bekommen. 120km start um 09:00u, 80km start um 09:30u.
> Dann ist das feld schon etwas kleiner und ist gleich bekannt wer seine gegner ist.
> Weiter bleibt die Kellerwald eine meiner favorite marathons trotzdem 2x430 km im auto.
> Im 2013 wieder dabei und hoffentlicht etwas mehr 50+ fahrer. Ganz allein auf podium macht etwas weniger spaß.......



Wir sehen uns


----------



## SilverWolf (4. Mai 2012)

2013  auch  wieder  dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred_mtb-sport (5. Mai 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns


Gerne, ich freue mir auf jede 50+ fahrer. Bin ganz sicher in 2013 wierder dabei. Die Kellerwald ist und bleibt eine der meine beliebtestes rennen für mich.
Gleich beim anfang 120 km /3.000 hm ist nur gut die die rest vom marathons im jahr !!!


----------



## lunchbreak (28. September 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

der Termin 2013 steht.

*Sonntag 21.April 2013!*

Weitere Infos gibt es in kürze unter www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de

Grüße

Steffen


----------



## fritzbox (28. September 2012)

lunchbreak schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> der Termin 2013 steht.
> 
> ...



Schön


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (29. September 2012)

Ick freu mir ;-)


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (29. September 2012)

lunchbreak schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> der Termin 2013 steht.
> 
> ...


Count me in !!!!!!


----------



## Kellerwald (27. Januar 2013)

Es geht weiter  
Anmeldung zum 16. KBM am 21.04.2013 ist freigeschaltet


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Januar 2013)

startaufstellung nach meldungseingang, oder macht das wieder der hamburger?


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (27. Januar 2013)

Schon angemeldet und ist 1. rennen vom marathoncup der Flachländer. Freu mir im jeden fall, seit 2003 immer dabei, gefällt mir noch immer das rennen.
Bitte dieses jahr wieder trocken ...........


----------



## mäcpomm (27. Januar 2013)

Wäre gern auch wieder gefahren "muß" aber leider die Mallorca Classic fahren.


----------



## e.biemold (12. April 2013)

Nachster Woche gehts wieder los 

Weiss jemand wie die Strecken bedingungen in Kellerwald sind? Gibt es noch Schnee?

Hoffentlich wird es nicht ein schlammschlacht wie letzten Jahr.

Wirde selbst wieder die 120 km fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kellerwald (14. April 2013)

Bin heute zwei Runden gefahren kein Schnee mehr auf der Strecke nur noch ganz oben am Wegesrand  Dir Trails sind etwas matschig aber sonst sehr gut befahrbar. Wenn natürlich ein paar hundert durch sind dann wird es schlammig aber bis Sonntag ist ja noch Zeit war heute recht warm und wenn es so bleibt wird es immer trockener.


----------



## h0rst99 (14. April 2013)




----------



## mav26 (16. April 2013)




----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. April 2013)

Antwort bereits überholt, daher gelöscht


----------



## Das_Playmobil (19. April 2013)

Wie sieht die Strecke denn im Moment aus? Hinten lieber den Raceking oder X-King aufziehen?


----------



## alex80 (19. April 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Strecke denn im Moment aus? Hinten lieber den Raceking oder X-King aufziehen?



RaceKing, wie immer.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2013)

vorne bontrager 29-1
hinten specialized renegade

+ traktionsvorteil durch große räder


----------



## Tobi91 (19. April 2013)

Fred und Ron. Ging auch letztes Jahr.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (19. April 2013)

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe von meiner Verwandschaft war es die ganze Woche trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (19. April 2013)

Danke für die Info


----------



## powderJO (20. April 2013)

und ich muss zu ner konfirmation morgen


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2013)

das wird morgen ne schlammschlacht.


----------



## Tobi91 (20. April 2013)

Echt jetzt ?


----------



## Das_Playmobil (20. April 2013)

Wird die Startnummernausgabe eigentlich wirklich knallhart um 8:30 geschlossen?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (20. April 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Wird die Startnummernausgabe eigentlich wirklich knallhart um 8:30 geschlossen?



Ab 8:30 werden die Zufahrtsstrassen gesperrt.

Schlammschlacht wirds auf jeden Fall nicht. War gerade an der Strecke, alles gut :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetos15 (21. April 2013)

Strecke hat mega Spaß gemacht =)


----------



## h0rst99 (21. April 2013)

Definitiv !


----------



## TIGERBEAT (21. April 2013)

Sehr gute Streckenverhältnisse im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr.

Hat richtig Spass gemacht heute rein zu halten.


----------



## mäcpomm (21. April 2013)

Schade. Wäre auch gern gefahren.
Aber die Hürzeler Mallorca Classic war auch eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung.


----------



## Lila81 (21. April 2013)

Sind die Ergebnisse schon online ....kann nichts finden und die Seite prahlt auch nicht gerade mit Übersichtlichkeit aber eine wirklich gute Veranstaltung und das Wetter war ja mal n Brett


----------



## Rumas (21. April 2013)

Ergebnisse
http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/315


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2013)

schön wars.

zwei fast gleich schnelle runden gefahren.
wenn das nächste woche auch gelingt, könnten die 5h in sundern endlich fallen.


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (21. April 2013)

Jap, war sehr spaßig. Trotz rel. wenig Training unwesentlich langsamer als letztes Jahr (ja, die Bedingungen kann man nicht vergleichen). Nächste Woche (Schotten?) muss ich leider arbeiten :-(


----------



## alex80 (22. April 2013)

Hallo,

meinen Rennbericht zur Veranstaltung gibt es wie immer auf meiner Internetseite, hier ist der Link dahin:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=102


Viel Spaß beim Lesen,
Alex


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. April 2013)

Sehr gute Veranstaltung! Leider habe ich es versäumt früh genug and en Start zu gehen und hatte so am Start das komplette 40er Feld vor mir ^^

Gibt es eigentlich Fotos von dem Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (22. April 2013)

@alex80: wie immer schön geschrieben!!! 

Auch wenn ich bei Weitem nicht in Deiner Liga fahre, hatte ich während der zweiten Runde (bin die 80km gefahren) Krämpfe auf der Oberschenkelrückseite. Interessanterweise aber nicht in den steilen Rampen, sonder nur in den "normalen" Anstiegen.

Die Zeiten bei BR-Timing stimmen aber auch nicht so ganz, oder? Hab da 5min weniger, als auf meiner Uhr.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. April 2013)

JensL schrieb:


> Die Zeiten bei BR-Timing stimmen aber auch nicht so ganz, oder? Hab da 5min weniger, als auf meiner Uhr.



Ich glaube die haben die Zeitnahme erst nach der Einführungsrunde gestartet mit dem Überfahren der Startlinie des ersten Fahrers im Feld.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (22. April 2013)

Yeah meine zweite Teilnahme und endlich war´s mal trocken. 

Wir sind die letzten Wochen immer mal Vorort gewesen aber meist war es echt bescheiden. 
Tolle Veranstaltung in unserer Heimat 

i don´t care .... i love it
 @alex toller Bericht


----------



## h0rst99 (22. April 2013)

Die Zeitnahme wurde mit dem eigenen Überfahren der Ziellinie gestartet.
Allerdings stimmt deshalb die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit nicht ganz, denn br-timing hat fälschlicherweise die Distanz inklusive der Einführungsrunde berechnet, die Zeit aber ohne.


----------



## powderJO (22. April 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> I...erst nach der Einführungsrunde gestartet ...



bei den teilnehmerzahlen ist die runde langsam mal überdenkenswert ... oder ging diesmal alles gut?


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. April 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> bei den teilnehmerzahlen ist die runde langsam mal überdenkenswert ... oder ging diesmal alles gut?



Im 40km Block ging alles gut. Im 80/120 er gab es wohl auf der Einführungsrunde schon Stürze.

Eventuell wäre eine Aufteilung mittlerweile sinnvoller. Start im Halbstundentakt und bei den 40ern vielleicht 2 Startblöcke.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2013)

ja, bei der mittel- und langstrecke habe ich einen sturz indirekt mitbekommen.

habe hinter mir wohl aneinander schleifende reifen gehört, und als ich mich umguckte, lagen sie schon da.

ich hoffe es gab nur blechschaden.
allerdings hoffe ich auch, dass erfahrung dazugewonnen wurde.

der unfall hat sich am rand einer sehr breiten straße ereignet. genug platz zum überholen war also da, da das feld schon weit auseinander war.
müsste nach der einführungsrunde gewesen sein.


ich bin zwar auch nicht jemand der sich komplett ruhig verhält und einfach mitrollt, aber ich gucke mich beispielweise, selbst wenn ich vermeintlich alleine bin, vor jedem spurwechsel um, oder überhole ohne ankündigung nicht dort wo es zu gefährlich ist (zwischen bordstein und fahrer oder zwischen zwei fahrern).


----------



## powderJO (22. April 2013)

> allerdings hoffe ich auch, dass erfahrung dazugewonnen wurde.



die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt .... 


imho Ã¤ndert sich nur was, wenn die veranstaler reagieren. von den fahrern ist leider kaum besserung zu erwarten. das zeigt sich ja nicht nur im kellerlald, sondern Ã¼berall, wo es am anfang erst mal enger zugeht und jeder meint, erst mal vorne reinpressen zu mÃ¼ssen â auch wenn er objektiv eh spÃ¤testens 500 meter nach dem tatsÃ¤chlichen startschuÃ abgehÃ¤ngt wird ... 


aber egal, ist dennoch ein schÃ¶nes rennen und ich hoffe im nÃ¤chsten jahr wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. April 2013)

Wo findet man denn die Bilder der Fotostationen entlang der Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (22. April 2013)

Mich würd mal interessieren,wer mit dem ersten 26 Bike beim  40 oder 80 oder 120km Distance ins Ziel kam???
Unsere NL Nachbarn haben bei der 120km Distance in der Ergebnissliste  mal wieder ordentlich in die Pedale getreten.
Bin gespant wie es am kommenden Samstag in SUNDERN aussieht


----------



## h0rst99 (22. April 2013)

Fotos gibt es hier:

http://andreas-reitmaier-fotografie.fotograf.de/seite/kellerwald-marathon


----------



## Tobi91 (23. April 2013)

Hatte mit meinem 26er  1:37H     Nach langer Verletzungspause (August 2012 das letzte mal auf dem Mountainbike Gefahren).


----------



## Cyclingtobi (23. April 2013)

Tobi91 schrieb:


> Hatte mit meinem 26er  1:37H     Nach langer Verletzungspause (August 2012 das letzte mal auf dem Mountainbike Gefahren).



fast war ich dran an dir dann kam der sch**ß sturz!


----------



## r19andre (23. April 2013)

Hey,
weiss jemand wie es der Frau geht die so schwer gestürzt ist?
Das sah leider nicht gut aus und gebe jetzt *GUTE BESSERUNG* aus.
Konnte den ganzen März nicht trainieren und war mit meiner Zeit 3:49 dann doch sehr zufrieden. Jetzt gehts langsam wieder aufwärts.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## e.biemold (24. April 2013)

Sie hat 3 gebrochenen Halswirbel, gebrochenen Brustbein und Gehirnerschutterung. Die Prognose fur die Wiederherstellung sieht vernuftig Aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (24. April 2013)

Tobi91 schrieb:


> Hatte mit meinem 26er  1:37H     Nach langer Verletzungspause (August 2012 das letzte mal auf dem Mountainbike Gefahren).



Bin in 1:38 mit meinem 26er Hardtail ins Ziel gekommen. Allerdings nachdem ich ganz hinten gestartet bin und mich das einige Minuten gekostet hat.


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. April 2013)

e.biemold schrieb:


> Sie hat 3 gebrochenen Halswirbel, gebrochenen Brustbein und Gehirnerschutterung. Die Prognose fur die Wiederherstellung sieht vernuftig Aus.



Boah, so was hört sich echt nicht gut an Aber wenn alles wieder wird

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. April 2013)

e.biemold schrieb:


> Sie hat 3 gebrochenen Halswirbel, gebrochenen Brustbein und Gehirnerschutterung. Die Prognose fur die Wiederherstellung sieht vernuftig Aus.



Uiuiui, Gute Besserung auch von Moni und mir.


----------



## pollux8 (24. April 2013)

Tobi91 schrieb:


> Hatte mit meinem 26er  1:37H     Nach langer Verletzungspause (August 2012 das letzte mal auf dem Mountainbike Gefahren).



1:37 ist für ein 26 Bike auf 40km eine gute Zeit.
Wenn die guten Fahrer mit einen 29 eine 1:24 Zeit haben ist das eine Difference von 13 minuten ,abgesehen das die ersten 10 Spitzenfahrer trainieren wie die wilden,
 gebe ich den 29 Bike für uns Ottonormal Fahrer ein plus von vielleicht 5 Min gegenüber eines 26 Bike auf der Stecke von 40km


----------



## chris29 (24. April 2013)

pollux8 schrieb:


> 1:37 ist für ein 26 Bike auf 40km eine gute Zeit.
> Wenn die guten Fahrer mit einen 29 eine 1:24 Zeit haben ist das eine Difference von 13 minuten ,abgesehen das die ersten 10 Spitzenfahrer trainieren wie die wilden,
> gebe ich den 29 Bike für uns Ottonormal Fahrer ein plus von vielleicht 5 Min gegenüber eines 26 Bike auf der Stecke von 40km



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich durch den Umstieg von 26" auf 29" 5 Min. schneller geworden bin ;-) Die Aussage ist äußerst schwammig....


----------



## Hälge (24. April 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich durch den Umstieg von 26" auf 29" 5 Min. schneller geworden bin ;-) Die Aussage ist äußerst schwammig....



Seh ich auch so.
Wenn es auf 1:30h 1min ist, wäre es viel.


----------



## Milan Racer (24. April 2013)

ich bin zwar auf 29" schnell unterwegs gewesen. Direkt hinter mir ist aber einer auf 26" reingekommen in 1:25 mit dem ich die ganze Zeit zusammen gefahren bin. Wieso sollte auf der Strecke ein 29er schneller sein? Auf der Forstautobahn sehe ich da keinen Vorteil.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (26. April 2013)

e.biemold schrieb:


> Sie hat 3 gebrochenen Halswirbel, gebrochenen Brustbein und Gehirnerschutterung. Die Prognose fur die Wiederherstellung sieht vernuftig Aus.



Ohh man von UNS allen gute Besserung und Gottes Segen.
we pray 4 u


----------



## h0rst99 (27. April 2013)

Hier gibt's noch mehr Fotos:

http://mountainbiketips.nl/tag/kellerwald-2013/


Der verletzten Dame wünsche ich natürlich auch Alles Gute !!


----------



## zett78 (29. April 2013)

Ist eigentlich irgendwo ersichtlich, wieviel Zeit man für die jeweilige Runde gebraucht hat?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (1. Mai 2013)

ich habe bei der rundendurchfahrt keine zeitmessmatte gesehn, denke daruch wird es schwierig mit den rundenzeiten. aber sonst würde mich das auch interessieren....


----------



## lunchbreak (9. Oktober 2013)

Der Termin für 2014 steht. 

Am Sonntag den *13. April 2014 *wird die Saison eröffnet.

Alle Infos gibt es auf der Website 

www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de

Grüße Steffen


----------



## onkel_c (22. Januar 2014)

lunchbreak schrieb:


> Der Termin für 2014 steht.
> 
> Am Sonntag den *13. April 2014 *wird die Saison eröffnet.
> 
> ...




ja, clever den termin in die ferienzeit für hessen zu legen ...


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (22. Januar 2014)

lunchbreak schrieb:


> Der Termin für 2014 steht.
> 
> Am Sonntag den *13. April 2014 *wird die Saison eröffnet.
> 
> ...


Angemeldet, das erste rennen/marathon im (hoffentlich) comebacktour 2014 !!!!!


----------



## JensL (23. Januar 2014)

Auch angemeldet. Wird mein dritter Start nach 2012 und 2013.


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

... und dieses absolut sinnfreie Wertungssystem des NordhessenCups bleibt dem Anschein nach auch in diesem Jahr bestehen


----------



## lxtrasher (29. Januar 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... und dieses absolut sinnfreie Wertungssystem des NordhessenCups bleibt dem Anschein nach auch in diesem Jahr bestehen


Hallo h0rst,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken dieses Jahr beim Kellerwald Bikemarathon zu starten. Welches "sinnfreie Wertungssystem" meinst Du? Auf was muss ich mich da einstellen?

Und was ist die "Einführungsrunde"?

Danke und Gruß,
lx


----------



## mäcpomm (29. Januar 2014)

Das Feld startet (rollt los) und nach etwa 2 km ? wird die Startlinie ein zweites mal überfahren und die Zeit läuft.
Die schnellen Jungs und Mädels "kämpfen" hier schon mit den Übermotivierten um die vorderen Plätze.....
Da es nach dem Start recht lange moderat und breit bergauf geht macht das nur für die Topleute Sinn.......meine Meinung.


----------



## Peter88 (29. Januar 2014)

Nur fährt das führungsfahrzeug viel zu langsam. Immer ein fürchterliches gekeile wie ich es von keinen anderen Marathon kenne!

Einführungsrunde ok , aber weg mit dem führungsfahrzeug. Dann sind auch die schnellen Jungs vorne nicht die dreisten 

Aber man muss ja nicht auf den ersten km mitkämpfen wenn man nicht aufs Podest will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Januar 2014)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Nur fährt das führungsfahrzeug viel zu langsam. Immer ein fürchterliches gekeile wie ich es von keinen anderen Marathon kenne!
> 
> Einführungsrunde ok , aber weg mit dem führungsfahrzeug. Dann sind auch die schnellen Jungs vorne nicht die dreisten
> 
> Aber man muss ja nicht auf den ersten km mitkämpfen wenn man nicht aufs Podest will



Und die Veranstalter sind da echt beratungsresistent. Das wurde schon so oft bemängelt. Aber es juckt die scheinbar nicht. Problem ist halt das es recht schmale Wege  sind und das es mehrere 90° Kurven gibt. Und da kommt das Führungsfahrzeug nur langsam rum. Dieses fährt dann im Schritttempo rum, die ersten Biker bremsen nur leicht und wie es so ist. Je weiter hinten Du bist um so heftiger wird dann gebremst.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Januar 2014)

lxtrasher schrieb:


> Hallo h0rst,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken dieses Jahr beim Kellerwald Bikemarathon zu starten. Welches "sinnfreie Wertungssystem" meinst Du?



Der NordhessenCup besteht aus den Rennen in Gilserberg, Großalmerode und Zierenberg. Seit 2013 gibt es ein gemeinsames Punktesystem für alle Streckenlängen. Die Langstrecke wird dort viel höher bewertet als die Kurzstrecke. Bis 2013 gab es für jede Streckenlänge eine eigene Wertung, was meiner Meinung nach auch wesentlich interessanter ist. Jedenfalls für mich als Kurzstreckler ....


http://www.mtb-nordhessencup.de/81/  (siehe Punkt 3 & Anhang)


Vielleicht sollte man in Zukunft bei Olympia die 100m und die 10km auch zusammen werten?!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2014)

die gesamtwertung kann man sehen wie man will.

die könige und schnellsten sind halt die sieger auf der langstrecke.
würden diese leute mittelstrecke fahren, würden sie auch dort ganz vorne sein.
auf der kurzstrecke muss das nicht so sein.

der vorteil der werung ist halt, dass man nicht auf eine streckenlänge beschränkt ist und je nach verfassung wählen kann. so kann man immer punkten.

beim harzer mtb cup oder der nutrixxion marathon trophy ist man auf eine distanz für die gesamtwertung beschränkt.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich find's blöd ...


----------



## onkel_c (18. Februar 2014)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Aber man muss ja nicht auf den ersten km mitkämpfen wenn man nicht aufs Podest will



naja. dann frißt du halt den GANZEN aufgewirbelten staub, so trocken. weiter vorn hält es sich noch in grenzen, ist aber schon shite genug ...
diese sogenannte einführungsrunde ist so sinnfrei wird nur was ...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2014)

wenn peter keine panne hat, dann verursacht er höchstens staub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2014)

Bin auch auf der 80km Strecke anzutreffen, hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter nicht ganz so schlecht wird


----------



## h0rst99 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre... noch mal ein Jahr kurz.

Ist erst meine 2. Saison und die erste in der neuen Altersklasse, werde also als "Youngster" mal ordentlich die alten Herren aufmischen 

Ziel: Top10 AK


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2014)

Was fährst Du für eine Ak?


----------



## h0rst99 (21. Februar 2014)

Senioren 2


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2014)

sollte ja klappen, wenn du so fährst wie letztes jahr.


----------



## Blut Svente (21. Februar 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ich fahre... noch mal ein Jahr kurz.
> 
> Ist erst meine 2. Saison und die erste in der neuen Altersklasse, werde also als "Youngster" mal ordentlich die alten Herren aufmischen
> 
> Ziel: Top10 AK



  Viel Glück! Ich hab auch mal gedacht SEN2 wird alles easy


----------



## mäcpomm (21. Februar 2014)

Man muß sich nur die Ergebnislisten der Vorjahre ansehen dann sieht man wie "langsam" die Sen 2 sind.


----------



## h0rst99 (21. Februar 2014)

Naja.. mit meiner Zeit von letztem Jahr wäre ich bei den SeniorenII  8. geworden. Damals noch mit meinem 10kg 26" GT. 

Und ich denke nicht, dass ich so viel langsamer geworden bin, im Gegenteil.

Top10 ist also realistisch


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2014)

Mir würde Top 10 auch reichen, aber gesamt


----------



## h0rst99 (22. Februar 2014)

... das hab ich vergangene Saison in Zierenberg geschafft, wollt aber jetzt nicht zu große Brötchen backen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. Februar 2014)

Fahrt mal erst die Männerstrecke bevor ihr hier mit euren leistungen rumprollt


----------



## h0rst99 (22. Februar 2014)

Ist doch erst meine 2. Saison, ich darf das 


Edit: ... also Kurz fahren, mein ich


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2014)

Wir sehen uns Peter 

Aber im April darf man auch noch die 80km


----------



## guenththo (12. April 2014)

Moin,
Ist von euch jemand ib den letzten Tagen die Strecke abgefahren oder fährt heute ein Teil der Strecke? Hat es die letzten Tage viel geregnet??

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## e.biemold (12. April 2014)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/rueckblick/?id=DE0003433

1,95 mm in der letzte Woche.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (12. April 2014)

einfach top bedingungen


----------



## guenththo (12. April 2014)

Sauber. Also wirds trocken und schnell. Hab mich nur gefragt weil laut Regenradar hats da immer mal geregnet. Aber dann bin ich erleichtert.
Dann bis morgen.

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## h0rst99 (12. April 2014)

Es hat hier in Nordhessen immer wieder mal etwas geregnet, aber der Boden ist von den letzten Wochen so trocken, dass er das bisschen Wasser ziemlich schnell und gut aufsaugt.

Bis morgen und viel Glück


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. April 2014)

Laut Regenradar ist aber noch etwas unterwegs. Wir werden es ausmachen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenththo (12. April 2014)

Ja ich habs auch schon gesehen. 
Aber wie Horst schon gesagt hat von den letzten Wochen ist ja alles noch sehr trocken. Solange da keine Verhältnisse wie 2012 herrschen ist alles gut.
Bis morgen
Greetz
Thorsten


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (13. April 2014)

war mal wieder ein sehr tolles Event! Wetter war gut (wenn auch etwas kühl) und die Strecke war in Ton Zustand! Und das, obwohl Hessenforst mitgefahren ist...

Weiß jemand, ob der Mensch mit dem Cyclocrosser, welcher im 80er/120er Pulk stand,  durchgekommen ist? 

Ich genieße jetzt das lecker Brot


----------



## pirat00 (14. April 2014)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Mensch mit dem Cyclocrosser, welcher im 80er/120er Pulk stand,  durchgekommen ist?



Durchgekommen ist er, der Sprecher sagte aber bei seiner Zieleinfahrt das er wegen dem Crosser disqualifiziert wird.

War aber eine schön staubige Veranstaltung!!

Was ich mich aber ernsthaft Frage ist wie man das Rennen OHNE HELM fahren kann?! Im Starterfeld der 40er Runde ist einer ohne Helm (dafür mit Wollmütze...) gestartet.... sorry aber sowas geht garnicht!!


----------



## guenththo (14. April 2014)

War wirklich staubig =).
Hat einer schon ne Ergebnisliste entdeckt??


----------



## pirat00 (14. April 2014)

guenththo schrieb:


> Hat einer schon ne Ergebnisliste entdeckt??



Hier:
http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/10050/389


----------



## Peter88 (14. April 2014)

Hallo
habe meinen O-SYNCE  Radcomputer auf den ersten 15km (Irgendwo vor dem steilen wiesenanstieg) verloren!  
Den erlichen finder würde ich meinen dank aussprechen und einen angemessenden finderlohn zahlen!
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (14. April 2014)

Die Veranstaltung war wirklich auch dank des Wetters und der trockenen Strecke perfekt für den Start in die Saison. Die Einfürhrungsrunde war dieses Jahr auch problemlos.

Gestern habe ich dann auch auf der 40km Strecke das erste Mal 1x11im Wettkampf  getestet. Übersetzung ist 10-42 mit einem 32er Kettenblatt. Weder auf den Geraden noch auf dem Abfahrten habe ich Gänge vermisst. Bergauf habe ich mir das ein oder andere Mal vorne das 30er gewünscht. War aber auch so Ok. Man muß sich halt etwas umstellen und seine Drehzahl finden. Die Saison ist ja noch jung und das ein oder andere Watt sollte noch kommen. Ein riesen Vorteil ist halt das es quasi keine Verschalter mehr gibt. Um mich herum hat es an verschiedenen Stellen jedesmal 2-3 Fahrer erwischt die dann teilweise mit Kettenklemmern richtig Zeit verloren haben. Aktuell würde ich sagen das ich auf jeden Fall bei 1x11 bleiben werde.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## alex80 (14. April 2014)

Hey,

meinen Bericht zur geilen Veranstaltung gibt es wie immer auf meiner Seite:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=124


Viel Spaß beim Lesen.

PS: @Peter88, wenn du das nächste mal langsamer machst, hebe ich alles auf, was dir runterfällt.


----------



## h0rst99 (14. April 2014)

War eine super Veranstaltung. Bis auf die Harvester-Spuren im ersten Downhill, eine super schnelle, trockene und staubige Piste. Ziel erreicht! 

War übrigens auch mein erstes Rennen mit 1x10-fach (34T/11-36) und ich bin überall hoch- und runtergekommen ....

Falls jemand irgendwo Fotos findet, bitte mal verlinken


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. April 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> War eine super Veranstaltung. Bis auf die Harvester-Spuren im ersten Downhill, eine super schnelle, trockene und staubige Piste. Ziel erreicht!
> 
> War übrigens auch mein erstes Rennen mit 1x10-fach (34T/11-36) und ich bin überall hoch- und runtergekommen ....
> 
> Falls jemand irgendwo Fotos findet, bitte mal verlinken



Ordentliche Übersetzung!
Ich muß doch mal an meinen Kilos arbeiten. 83 bis 84kg bei 183cm machen sich mittlerweile an den Anstiegen doch bemerkbar. Waren mal 79kg
Hab es gestern wieder gemerkt. Flach oder leicht bergauf gehts richtig gut. Wenns dann steiler wird falle ich leicht zurück. Das Aufholen kostet dann immer wieder Körner. Dafür konnte ich gestern auf den Abfahrten immer wieder ein paar Meter gut machen. Haben echt Spaß gemacht!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## h0rst99 (14. April 2014)

Fotos gibt's hier:

http://andreas-reitmaier-fotografie.fotograf.de/seite/kellerwald-marathon


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (16. April 2014)

Dieses rennen noch immer für mich eine favorite marathon und hier das 11e start. Liebe die strecke, weil es lang und hart ist. (fahre immer die 120 km)
War dieses jahr sehr special für mich weil es mein erstes richtiges rennen nach meine unfall in Rhens voriges jahr.
Bevor das rennen sehr nervus und auch etwas angst für das rennen, aber doch gestartet. Nach 2 stunden etwas besser und gab es mehr fun unterwegs. Im jeden fall *sehr glücklich* beim finish na 6:17u. 30 minuten später ganz unerwartet die meldung vom P3 beim master 3. Damit sehr sehr zufrieden und hoffnung für die rest von jahr beim marathons.







Mein report mit Google Translate http://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl&sl=nl&tl=de&u=http://www.mtb-sport.nl/kellerwald-2014/


----------



## [email protected] (16. April 2014)

Super gefahren Peter 
Und Alex, wie schon gesagt, toller Bericht, wie immer. Natürlich auch noch ein Glückwunsch an Dich!


----------



## xtrmutor (18. April 2014)

Mein kleiner Film vom Marathon


----------



## mtbmarcus (18. April 2014)

Schöner Film. Aber ist dem Fahrer der da im Wasserablauf gelegen hat etwas passiert? Wie hat er das gemacht?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Endura (18. April 2014)

Toller Film!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunchbreak (22. September 2014)

Der Termin für 2015 steht.

*19. April 2015*

Weitere Infos gibt es unter www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de 

und auf facebook / Kellerwald-bikemarathon


----------

